# Processing of Priority 3 applications about to start



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

After sending a blank email to [email protected] I got a reply email with a PDF document attached. I have attached that document along with this post. It is a bit of a let down for us 'High Risk' country denizens, but it atleast means the queue is MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh, the best news we had received in the last months!!!

Thank you for remember us


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i mean...this is very disheart'g...again after waiting so long another (new) hurdle of high risk n low rish....damn...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> After sending a blank email to [email protected] I got a reply email with a PDF document attached. I have attached that document along with this post. It is a bit of a let down for us 'High Risk' country denizens, but it atleast means the queue is MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi,
I am not able to download and open the pdf file. Can you please mailme the pdf again?Will send you my email thru private message.

Dhawal


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i mean...this is very disheart'g...again after waiting so long another (new) hurdle of high risk n low rish....damn...


Actually this hurdle has been there since always  It's not a new one...


----------



## pannlann (Jul 30, 2010)

This is freaking good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hopefully the P3 high risk countries processing would also start in few months..
I m actually a bit scared as I don't wanna sit without a CO in July 2011 as they might come up with new priority of their in july 2011 n we might get pushed back again


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hopefully the P3 high risk countries processing would also start in few months..
> I m actually a bit scared as I don't wanna sit without a CO in July 2011 as they might come up with new priority of their in july 2011 n we might get pushed back again


When they introduced the new priority in July 2010, the priority got changed for even those people who were on CSL, had a case officer assigned, and had sent their police checks and medicals. That sword has always been hanging on our heads


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> After sending a blank email to [email protected] I got a reply email with a PDF document attached. I have attached that document along with this post. It is a bit of a let down for us 'High Risk' country denizens, but it atleast means the queue is MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


when this document was published? It's not on the official site, where did you get this from?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> when this document was published? It's not on the official site, where did you get this from?


As I said in the original post, I sent a blank email to [email protected] simple as that. The reply email contained this document as an attachment.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

i had feeling that they are planning to clear all the backlogs before next july change...

I saw a news in UK Telegraph on Jan 10th 2011 saying the Minister had given strict orders to department to clear all the backlogs..


hope they will keep their word.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

When u mean next July....u mean 2 say that July 2011...isn't?
So we can say acc to ur news going this July ALL applications wl be cleared....


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

yes thats correct.. before july 2011

Yes but i think you will get a CO by this month end or early next month if my assumption is correct ... you will come in the group " high risk country before june 30th 2010" .... and thats next group in p3 which is going to get processed..

All the best ... 

Neo


----------



## saishiv (Feb 11, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> yes thats correct.. before july 2011
> 
> Yes but i think you will get a CO by this month end or early next month if my assumption is correct ... you will come in the group " high risk country before june 30th 2010" .... and thats next group in p3 which is going to get processed..
> 
> ...


Hey Neo,

When do u think I will be allocated a CO by your assumption? I have applied for Independent Skill 885, and come under priority, and I have applied in August 2010, with all my documents (police clearance) submitted by end of September.


Thanks


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

saishiv said:


> Hey Neo,
> 
> When do u think I will be allocated a CO by your assumption? I have applied for Independent Skill 885, and come under priority, and I have applied in August 2010, with all my documents (police clearance) submitted by end of September.
> 
> ...


Hi saishiv,
I was giving the above comment to PankajNamdeo…

Any way for you if you are applied for 885 in Aug 2010, You will soon get a CO. Because they already started processing 885 application for Low Risk countries between 6 November 2009 and 30 September 2010. Next will be High risk countries and your conditions are meeting to include in that group.

This is completely my assumption..

Best Regards
Neo lane:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> yes thats correct.. before july 2011
> 
> Yes but i think you will get a CO by this month end or early next month if my assumption is correct ... you will come in the group " high risk country before june 30th 2010" .... and thats next group in p3 which is going to get processed..
> 
> ...


well that good news...i mean a sigh of relief...
can u plz eloborate on ur deduction abit?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> well that good news...i mean a sigh of relief...
> can u plz eloborate on ur deduction abit?


OK..

Please read this page in P3 Club thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club-23.html


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> i had feeling that they are planning to clear all the backlogs before next july change...
> 
> I saw a news in UK Telegraph on Jan 10th 2011 saying the Minister had given strict orders to department to clear all the backlogs..
> 
> ...


can u share that link if possbile?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

here it is:
Australia pressured to speed up skilled migrant applications - Telegraph


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

mr.india said:


> here it is:
> Australia pressured to speed up skilled migrant applications - Telegraph


Thanks mr.india..

Yes this is the one. Even though the date is jan 10 the later portion of the news is updated last week ..

Best Regards
Neolane:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks mr.india..
> 
> Yes this is the one. Even though the date is jan 10 the later portion of the news is updated last week ..
> 
> ...


thanks for the info....I hope march/apr 2011 end we all get a chance to start with our applications


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> thanks for the info....I hope march/apr 2011 end we all get a chance to start with our applications


I am expecting your application to get picked up by a CO by next month start .. then only i will get a CO by April 

I loaded my application on 20th Nov 2010.

Regards,
Neo lane:

Long way to go .. so am using a flight...:tongue1:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Next month start looks abit ideal...as low risks ones would have just started in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Next month start looks abit ideal...as low risks ones would have just started in a couple of weeks...


Wait a second!!! That document nowhere says that low risk will be allocated a case officer first. Applications will be allocated case officers on the basis of lodgement date, regardless of low/high risk. Then case officer will evaluate the application for completeness and ask for more doc as necessary. Then for low risk countries if police checks + medicals are already submitted they will be finalized but for high risk countries the detailed background checks will be performed and once these are successful then case officer will request police checks + medicals. Hope this helps!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

I got ur point...u mean to say they we all wll get the CO depending on the date of lodgement but case finalisation wll be delayed....as we r from high risk countries...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Exactly!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

So I think we should atleast start the process of police checks...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> So I think we should atleast start the process of police checks...


Nopes, do that when case officer asks because the sequence is: case officer allocation then lengthy background checks then case officer requests police checks + medicals.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Nopes, do that when case officer asks because the sequence is: case officer allocation then lengthy background checks then case officer requests police checks + medicals.


yeh thats correct ... its written in immigration site that not to do medicals and pcc unless its asked..


Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> yeh thats correct ... its written in immigration site that not to do medicals and pcc unless its asked..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


i was just saying that shall start it...it wll take some time in making atleast 1 month...police check in india is valid for 6 months?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

what do u say guys?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

You can enquire about the procedure and be ready for starting the PCC. When you get a green flag from CO , apply for it… I hope you can get it in a week … so these details you can ask some agents and get ready.. Normally there will be agents near the Passport office who will fill the PCC application forms for you for a small amount.

I am not sure about the validity of PCC.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> You can enquire about the procedure and be ready for starting the PCC. When you get a green flag from CO , apply for it… I hope you can get it in a week … so these details you can ask some agents and get ready.. Normally there will be agents near the Passport office who will fill the PCC application forms for you for a small amount.
> 
> I am not sure about the validity of PCC.
> 
> ...


Thinking the same....


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys, 

I have some updates on the processing time. DIAC new update as per 16th Feb 2011 that is today.. 

Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011 VE 176 (paper):15 February 2011

That means they have completed all the SMP till date. !!!!!!!!!!!!

But the 175 and 176 is still not updated 

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009 VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009

Lets wait till next week.. I think we can see some moment on 175 dates ..

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have some updates on the processing time. DIAC new update as per 16th Feb 2011 that is today..
> 
> ...


Hi,
This looks as a very positive sign. I think we shud start getting CO's max by end of march.What say?

Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> This looks as a very positive sign. I think we shud start getting CO's max by end of march.What say?
> 
> Dhawal.


Agree with you .. I hope they will finish all the backlogs till 30th June 2010 by March mid. Then they will start from July 31 to till date.  (seeing the current phase things can happen well before also).

At the same time , they will start giving new SS which was on hold from Dec 2010 till now.. So there will be more SMP 176 and they will try to give priority to that .. This might slow down the P3 speed. 

Anyway we will get a clear idea by next week.


Regards,
Neolane:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Agree with you .. I hope they will finish all the backlogs till 30th June 2010 by March mid. Then they will start from July 31 to till date.  (seeing the current phase things can happen well before also).
> 
> At the same time , they will start giving new SS which was on hold from Dec 2010 till now.. So there will be more SMP 176 and they will try to give priority to that .. This might slow down the P3 speed.
> 
> ...


For CO assignment we will have to wait and watch......But for SS as far as i know states like victoria have already exhausted their full quota by dec 23rd and they have stopped accepting new applications......Also they will again open up state sponsorship only in june or july 2011.....So new applicants coming in our way doesnt look like a possibility.....So i dont think there will be more SMP's till june or july 2011......Getting the CO wont be a hurdle.....will happen soon....but maybe after that again mid-2011 the focus of the CO might shift back to P2.............But at least getting a CO will ensure we have moved a step forward...............

Dhawal.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> For CO assignment we will have to wait and watch......But for SS as far as i know states like victoria have already exhausted their full quota by dec 23rd and they have stopped accepting new applications......Also they will again open up state sponsorship only in june or july 2011.....So new applicants coming in our way doesnt look like a possibility.....So i dont think there will be more SMP's till june or july 2011......Getting the CO wont be a hurdle.....will happen soon....but maybe after that again mid-2011 the focus of the CO might shift back to P2.............But at least getting a CO will ensure we have moved a step forward...............
> 
> Dhawal.


Yah even I think so the last few weeks have been abit exciting...going by the current speed we might get CO in couple of weeks...n hopefully our case should be finalised on 3-6 months max....
By the way I m planning to get the PCC done for me in next 2-3 weeks...as when u need it wll take lots of time...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Update on 10th feb 2011

*Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010*

update on 16th feb 2011

* Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011 VE 176 (paper): 15 February 2011*


They have processed 176 applications of 2 months in 3 days ???? or there was very less applications under 176 in this period ???

Regards
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> Update on 10th feb 2011
> 
> Skilled &#150; Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010
> 
> ...


It seems that there were very less application for176...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do i fall in Priority 3 or 4...
2231-11 - Systems Manager

please advice...


----------



## saishiv (Feb 11, 2011)

what is the difference between the mentioned classes 175/176 and 885 ? 

i belong to 885 and priority 3, so does these good news about CO allocating expectations consider my case too?

Also, I have been a QLD resident and have applied from QLD. Does moving to VIC will have any affect on my application ?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to keep this thread up to date, here is today's response to the blank email to [email protected] Kind thanks to SlimNeo and Artemisa who first pointed this out to me:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This
information is updated fortnightly.
Last updated 16 February 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this
mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for GSM are listed below.


Current Processing Dates

If your application date has recently come into our current processing
date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

Priority Processed Applications
Under the priority processing direction we are giving priority in
allocation to applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an
active State Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.

Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group
2 have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated
once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read
the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration 

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the
department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-fs.pdf 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf 


Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
considered by a case officer:

Priority 2 State Migration Plan*:
(* State migration Plan currently available for VIC, ACT, NT, QLD, Tas, WA
& SA)

Please see the attached document for important information relevant to
those with a current application in Priority Group 2.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 2 applicants.pdf)

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
VE 176 (paper): 15 February 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 4 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
VF 475 (paper): 15 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 4 February 2011

Priority group 3
Please see the attached document for important information relevant to
those with a current application in Priority Group 3.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 applicants.pdf)

Allocation of Priority Group 3 applications will recommence once all
onhand Priority Group 2 applications have been allocated.
Any application that was previously Priority Group 4 that is now
eligible for Priority Group 3 processing which was lodged before the
dates listed below will be allocated first once Priority Group 3
allocations resume.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009
VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
VF 475 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 30 March 2010
VB 885 (paper): 15 January 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 7 March 2010
VB 886 (paper): 15 January 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 March 2010
VC 487 (paper): 6 November 2009

Priority Exempt Applications
Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority
processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be
processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
considered by a case officer:

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
VF 476 (e-lodged): 2 December 2010
VF 476 (paper): 2 December 2010

Skilled – Graduate subclass 485
VC 485 (e-lodged) 16 December 2009
VC 485 (paper): 14 November 2009

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 9 February 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 November 2010

Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 28
January 2011


Processing Times

Estimated processing times for GSM visa applications can be found on our
website at:
Client Service Charter 

Estimates of processing times that apply to different types of
applications are provided as a guide only. As processing times are
dependent on a range of factors, individual processing times may vary
considerably from the published estimates.


Factors that can impact on processing times include, but are not limited
to:
- completeness of application
- how quickly applicants respond to requests to provide documentation
- medical complications
- police checks
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.


Contacting Us

Providing additional documents

Applicants are strongly encouraged to submit supporting documentation
electronically. Providing scanned copies of documents reduces postal and
administrative delays in receiving and processing information.

GSM processing offices accept scanned copies of original documents
(non-certified) provided they are in colour. If you scan documents in
black and white, then they must be scanned copies of certified copies. The
valid file types for attaching documents are BMP, DOC, DOT, GIF, JPG, PDF,
RTF, TXT and XLS.

Information which will assist you in attaching documents to your
application or in emailing them to the department is available on the
department’s website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/general-skilled-migration-attachments.htm 

Online applications

If you e-lodged this application you are strongly encouraged to attach all
the supporting documentation to the application in the web-browser. This
is the preferred procedure for providing supporting documents for an
e-lodged application.

If for any reason you cannot attach documents in the browser then you can
email the documents as scanned attachments to the following email address:

[email protected]

Paper lodged applications

If you lodged a paper application you can still provide supporting
documentation electronically by emailing the documents as scanned
attachments to:

[email protected]

When emailing documents to the department please quote your Transaction
Reference Number (TRN) or file reference number for this purpose.

Do not send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of
documents previously attached to the browser or sent by e-mail unless
asked to do so by a departmental officer.

Medical Results

If you have undertaken your medical examination with Medibank Health
Solutions (formerly Health Services Australia), please do not post your
medical results to us unless your case officer requests you to do so.
Please store your results in a secure place and do not open the sealed
envelope.


ENQUIRIES

Email

Our preferred means of communication for GSM enquiries is email.
Before you contact the department with general enquiries about the GSM
program, you should first read the relevant website content and links
provided in this email. If the website information does not answer your
enquiry, please refer below:

If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more
information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at:
General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form 

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but it has not yet been
allocated to a case officer, and you have further queries, use the GSM
Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm 

Allocated to a case officer:
Once your application is allocated to a case officer, assessment of your
application will begin. At this time, your case officer will provide you
with a specific email address and you should correspond directly by email
with them.

Telephone:
1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local
call; or
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

Contact Hours (Australian Central Time): 0900 to 1600
Monday to Friday

Please note: due to the large volume of calls we receive, from time to
time you may experience lengthy delays before getting to speak to a
customer service officer.

LINKS

General Skilled Migration – What's New
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration 

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

mohit2903 said:


> Do i fall in Priority 3 or 4...
> 2231-11 - Systems Manager
> 
> please advice...


You can check for yourself here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

saishiv said:


> what is the difference between the mentioned classes 175/176 and 885 ?
> 
> i belong to 885 and priority 3, so does these good news about CO allocating expectations consider my case too?
> 
> ...


Yes, you should benefit from this good news as well. You can check whether you are allowed to move to VIC or not at the DIAC website: Visa Options – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Just to keep this thread up to date, here is today's response to the blank email to [email protected] Kind thanks to SlimNeo and Artemisa who first pointed this out to me:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


wat r the changes in todays update?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> wat r the changes in todays update?


The main change which has got everyone excited is that processing of priority 2 applications has moved to current date that is feb 15:

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
VE 176 (paper): 15 February 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 4 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
VF 475 (paper): 15 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 4 February 2011


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> The main change which has got everyone excited is that processing of priority 2 applications has moved to current date that is feb 15:
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
> ...



thinking of getting my PCC ready in a months time...


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> The main change which has got everyone excited is that processing of priority 2 applications has moved to current date that is feb 15:
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011
> ...


wow....thts really good news...but mine case is still veryyyyyy far from being processed as I have applied through paper based & my docs have reached there just today gosh... how desperately i m waiting to get rid of my evil employer...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

matchless said:


> wow....thts really good news...but mine case is still veryyyyyy far from being processed as I have applied through paper based & my docs have reached there just today gosh... how desperately i m waiting to get rid of my evil employer...


Don't worry the way things r moving u wll also get a CO in some time...


----------



## mit123 (Jan 20, 2011)

For priority 3, will online applications be processed faster than paper based applications? It seems true to me. Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

mit123, 

No, I don't think so. Do you have any reasons to believe that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Update on 10th feb 2011
> 
> *Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010*
> 
> ...


Actually the email also contains the following language:

If your application date has recently come into our current processing
date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

So these applications have only been allocated a case officer 'on paper'. The case officer will be considering the case some time in the next 6 weeks


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Actually the email also contains the following language:
> 
> If your application date has recently come into our current processing
> date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
> ...


When we will get it man..  It’s really a bad day for me at office… how long I need to suffer this frustration… 

Frustrated,
Neo:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> When we will get it man..  It’s really a bad day for me at office… how long I need to suffer this frustration…
> 
> Frustrated,
> Neo:ranger:


Hi SlimNeo,

The destination seems the most furthest away when you are the very end of a tiring journey. Hold on in there, don't do anything to spoil you employment history, save up on money, improve your skills and you will get there. I mean consider this. Let us say you got the visa today. Do you think you are in any shape to go to Australia and search for a job??? If not, then improve those aspects which will help you in the final move. Best of luck!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> 
> The destination seems the most furthest away when you are the very end of a tiring journey. Hold on in there, don't do anything to spoil you employment history, save up on money, improve your skills and you will get there. I mean consider this. Let us say you got the visa today. Do you think you are in any shape to go to Australia and search for a job??? If not, then improve those aspects which will help you in the final move. Best of luck!!!


i agree with ausimmi...i guess we need to gear up for next big battle...i.e. getting a job in auuslieland...


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Priority 3 processed until 28th April 2009*

Priority group 3
Please see the attached document for important information relevant to those with a current application in Priority Group 3.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 applicants.pdf)

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009 VE 175 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged):28 April 2009 VE 176 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009 VF 475 (paper): 28 April 2009
__________________


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Here's the latest update*

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This
information is updated fortnightly.
Last updated 17 February 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this
mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for GSM are listed below.


Current Processing Dates

If your application date has recently come into our current processing date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

Priority Processed Applications
Under the priority processing direction we are giving priority in allocation to applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an active State Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.

Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group
2 have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-fs.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf


Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:

Priority 2 State Migration Plan*:
(* State migration Plan currently available for VIC, ACT, NT, QLD, Tas, WA & SA)

Please see the attached document for important information relevant to those with a current application in Priority Group 2.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 2 applicants.pdf)

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 17 February 2011 VE 176 (paper): 17 February 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 17 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 17 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 17 February 2011 VF 475 (paper): 17 February 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487 VB 886 (e-lodged) 17 February 2011 VB 886 (paper): 17 February 2011

Priority group 3
Please see the attached document for important information relevant to those with a current application in Priority Group 3.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 applicants.pdf)

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009 VE 175 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged):28 April 2009 VE 176 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009 VF 475 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885 VB 885 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010 VB 885 (paper): 28 May 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010
VB 886 (paper): 28 May 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487 VC 487 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010 VC 487 (paper): 28 May 2010

Priority Exempt Applications
Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476 VF 476 (e-lodged): 2 December 2010 VF 476 (paper): 2 December 2010

Skilled – Graduate subclass 485
VC 485 (e-lodged) 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper): 14 November 2009

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 17 February 2011
VB 887 (paper): 17 February 2011

Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 28 January 2011


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! It's moving it's moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is really and truly moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

YEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Its moving, hopefully all 2010 applicants will get a CO before August 2011.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ohh god.. thats really a gud news.. i think they will finiah allocation till june 2010 by March 2 week... 

All 2010 can expect allocation by May...

Regards
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> 
> The destination seems the most furthest away when you are the very end of a tiring journey. Hold on in there, don't do anything to spoil you employment history, save up on money, improve your skills and you will get there. I mean consider this. Let us say you got the visa today. Do you think you are in any shape to go to Australia and search for a job??? If not, then improve those aspects which will help you in the final move. Best of luck!!!


Can we open a new Thread to discuss how to prepare for the Job Hunt in Aus.. while waiting for Vissa to get processed...

Am sure this will help alot.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Can we open a new Thread to discuss how to prepare for the Job Hunt in Aus.. while waiting for Vissa to get processed...
> 
> Am sure this will help alot.
> 
> ...


Good idea!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> ohh god.. thats really a gud news.. i think they will finiah allocation till june 2010 by March 2 week...
> 
> All 2010 can expect allocation by May...
> 
> ...


Going by the 17 feb update.. It seems that for 175 timelines have moved by approximate 4 months in 2 days only...going by this rate..we will all get the CO in couple of months...
Actually it's not a bad idea for me to for PCC...


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

*Just THANKING Drag288 re Priority 3 Update*

Thanks very much Drag288 for posting the latest update for Priority 3 applicants. Couple of weeks ago, I was already looking for the update everywhere in the net. However, its still up to 14 January 2009 for GSM 175. But just this week, I got the GOOD news... finally, I have my CO!!! I'm extremely happy [God knows].

This is a proof that there is just a delay in the update of information cause people from DIAC are working. I lodged my GSM 175 1st week of April 2009.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Thanks very much Drag288 for posting the latest update for Priority 3 applicants. Couple of weeks ago, I was already looking for the update everywhere in the net. However, its still up to 14 January 2009 for GSM 175. But just this week, I got the GOOD news... finally, I have my CO!!! I'm extremely happy [God knows].
> 
> This is a proof that there is just a delay in the update of information cause people from DIAC are working. I lodged my GSM 175 1st week of April 2009.


Thats a good news!! and wish you all the very best!!

So your status have changed to say CO allocated..?
when did you got this status change ? 

Please keep updating your progress. that will help many to predict the processing speed after Co allocated...

Thanks 
Neo


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Thats a good news!! and wish you all the very best!!
> 
> So your status have changed to say CO allocated..?
> when did you got this status change ?
> ...


Hi SlimNeo,

There is no message in DIAC site saying I have CO. There was an email sent to me asking for additional documents with PDF attached for my reference and the sender has his complete name, team number, phone/fax/email... saying can communicate directly with him. I think CO will never say 'I'm your Case Officer, etc.' 

I asked him directly regarding a document request that is confusing and he replied immediately. In addition, my status online is saying ... an email was sent and most of my docs are MET [before it says Required].

Hope it helps.


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

By the way Neo, thanks for wishing me best


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

:clap2:


vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> 
> There is no message in DIAC site saying I have CO. There was an email sent to me asking for additional documents with PDF attached for my reference and the sender has his complete name, team number, phone/fax/email... saying can communicate directly with him. I think CO will never say 'I'm your Case Officer, etc.'
> 
> ...


Thanks vAleNtIne2011Girl !!!

Guys that means as per the DIAc update people are getting CO immediately .. they don’t have to wait for another 6 week to get a CO after their application come in processing range..

ausimmi.. not this point ...  They are really processing application in no time.. :clap2:

Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Thanks very much Drag288 for posting the latest update for Priority 3 applicants. Couple of weeks ago, I was already looking for the update everywhere in the net. However, its still up to 14 January 2009 for GSM 175. But just this week, I got the GOOD news... finally, I have my CO!!! I'm extremely happy [God knows].
> 
> This is a proof that there is just a delay in the update of information cause people from DIAC are working. I lodged my GSM 175 1st week of April 2009.


Congrats for the good news....we r really thrilled to see this happening as till now we could only see it via updates from DAIC....
Plz keep us updated with whatever u r been asked by CO...have u applied for a PCC? Any idea how much time it wll take in. Ur country?


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Thanks vAleNtIne2011Girl !!!
> 
> ...


Correct SlimNeo! End of Feb 2011, my application will be on its 23rd month. I'm positive that I can get my visa in a couple of days now [keeping my fingers cross]. I believe DIAC is true when they say all applications lodged before 1 July 2010 will get their visa before the end of 2011 and that means before reaching the 2yr period.

I have now submitted all the docs required [additional work certificates, payslips, taxation docs].

"THERE IS A REWARD FOR THOSE WHO WORK HARD"


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Congrats for the good news....we r really thrilled to see this happening as till now we could only see it via updates from DAIC....
> Plz keep us updated with whatever u r been asked by CO...have u applied for a PCC? Any idea how much time it wll take in. Ur country?


Thanks PankajNamdeo! I have submitted my medicals and pcc last year. And CO's email is not anymore asking for it. He only asked for proof of work experience so I submitted the same docs I submitted when my skills was assessed plus I included additional docs like tax docs + payslips to prove that I was in paid work before my visa was lodged. 

Advise: Just submit all docs you have [but review them first, specially employment dates, position].

Cheers!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Thanks PankajNamdeo! I have submitted my medicals and pcc last year. And CO's email is not anymore asking for it. He only asked for proof of work experience so I submitted the same docs I submitted when my skills was assessed plus I included additional docs like tax docs + payslips to prove that I was in paid work before my visa was lodged.
> 
> Advise: Just submit all docs you have [but review them first, specially employment dates, position].
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for reply....
PCC & medicals has got some expiry date...isn't ?
If that is the case then u might be asked for new PCC or medicals....I guess this has happen with some forum members...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Thanks very much Drag288 for posting the latest update for Priority 3 applicants. Couple of weeks ago, I was already looking for the update everywhere in the net. However, its still up to 14 January 2009 for GSM 175. But just this week, I got the GOOD news... finally, I have my CO!!! I'm extremely happy [God knows].
> 
> This is a proof that there is just a delay in the update of information cause people from DIAC are working. I lodged my GSM 175 1st week of April 2009.


WOW!!! This is a day of constant good news. Many thanks for this update vAleNtIne2011Girl Congrats on getting the CO allocated and I hope you will have smooth and quick sailing from this points. Do keep updating your situation on the forum.

Guys, I would also like to know the progress of someone from a high risk country. If someone from such a country has applied in April 2009 timeframe, please do update on the forum. That will be a more meaningful comparison for the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> :clap2:
> 
> [Snip]... ausimmi.. not this point ...  They are really processing application in no time.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Neo,

I am not looking to prove any point really  But I hope you realize I can only interpret the information which DIAC makes public. It pays to be conservative in your estimates


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Thanks for reply....
> PCC & medicals has got some expiry date...isn't ?
> If that is the case then u might be asked for new PCC or medicals....I guess this has happen with some forum members...


Not sure but I hope not. I'm thinking if the CO wants me to submit again my medical & police checks then why he didn't include that in his email. Really need to pray hard this time so he won't ask for those results.

No worries, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> WOW!!! This is a day of constant good news. Many thanks for this update vAleNtIne2011Girl Congrats on getting the CO allocated and I hope you will have smooth and quick sailing from this points. Do keep updating your situation on the forum.
> 
> Guys, I would also like to know the progress of someone from a high risk country. If someone from such a country has applied in April 2009 timeframe, please do update on the forum. That will be a more meaningful comparison for the rest of us.


Thanks very much dear. Wishing you all here to get yours very soon and eventually the passport to OZland.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> I am not looking to prove any point really  But I hope you realize I can only interpret the information which DIAC makes public. It pays to be conservative in your estimates


lol.. no worries bro.. i just want to make you more happy by pointing out that point 

Neo... 
come on DIAC!! come on..!!! lane:


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

*My timeline:*

Visa Application: GSM 175 (e-lodged) 4 Apr 2009/Application being processed further: 15 Oct 2009/Medicals & PCC submitted: 8 May 2010/CO Allocation: 10 Feb 2011/Additional docs submitted: 12 Feb 2011/Visa Grant: On the way [in God's time]


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update @ ausimmi.
Its been a good/bad news both. Good news in a sense something is moving in P3 & bad news in a sense its one more hurdle as Pankaj mentioned. Lets keep our fingers xed & hope for the best
Status: Applied for 175 VE on 15th July 2010; No updates what so ever

Thanks,
Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

@ vAleNtIne2011Girl, congratulations for your CO allocation & good luck for your proceedings. Please keep us updated.
Thanks,
Vinod


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

vinodhavali said:


> @ vAleNtIne2011Girl, congratulations for your CO allocation & good luck for your proceedings. Please keep us updated.
> Thanks,
> Vinod


Hi there! Thanks very much for your message. Hopefully you can get yours as well.

Can't wait to get the next +ve update from DIAC... [can't sleep well]


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

no updates from DAIC abt process from past few days


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

is it still the 17th feb updates for P3??


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

yes just now i got a 17th feb update.. they have not change it yet...

Neo


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Update on 10th feb 2011
> 
> *Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010*
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

couldn't contacted by CO so far. applied in Dec 2010.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> couldn't contacted by CO so far. applied in Dec 2010.


Hi, your signature says you applied for Vic SS in Nov 2010 and applied for 176 in Dec 2010. Did you get nomination in just one month??? Also, what was the exact date on which you applied?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi, your signature says you applied for Vic SS in Nov 2010 and applied for 176 in Dec 2010. Did you get nomination in just one month??? Also, what was the exact date on which you applied?



hello ausimmi..

I applied on 4th Nov and got grant email (1st Dec) in just 27 days. 
Application date is 3rd Dec 2010.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hello ausimmi..
> 
> I applied on 4th Nov and got grant email (1st Dec) in just 27 days.
> Application date is 3rd Dec 2010.


Did you raise a PLE???


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Did you raise a PLE???


yes i have raised last week but couldn't get any reply so far... btw what should i do now..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> yes i have raised last week but couldn't get any reply so far... btw what should i do now..


Wait for the reply to the PLE. No news is good news in this case  And do remember to update us when you get the response!!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> yes just now i got a 17th feb update.. they have not change it yet...
> 
> Neo


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend was priority 3 applicant applied in feb 2009; occupation - Accountant - got visa on thursday so hope you all will get soon


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> My friend was priority 3 applicant applied in feb 2009; occupation - Accountant - got visa on thursday so hope you all will get soon


Thats really good news
Can u plz update his status in terms of CO allocation etc?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess DIAC is also processing application of the random dates. I read in a site a guy from LR country (VE175) & applicant of Aug' 09 got CO in Jan 11 & got visa on Jan 11.

its so confusing, can't predict anything


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I am reposting this for everyone's benefit:

DIAC's current processing workload constitutes two types of people:

1. People who had been allocated CO before July 2010 and their applications had moved forward but visa had not been granted. If such people now lie in Category 3, DIAC resources would be finalizing their applications. I talked with a friend of mine earlier who is in Australia right now. He applied on CSL in March 2009 from High Risk country and got visa in December. On the other hand, on another forum I have seen a May 2009 CSL/MODL applicant who still hasn't gotten a visa (although he did get CO in Oct 2009). On that same forum, an August 2009 CSL/MODL applicant got his visa a few days ago. The important point to note is that for people who had a CO before July 2009, the "28 April 2009" boundary DOES NOT seem to apply. People who applied much later than that are actually getting their visa!!!

2. People who had NOT been allocated CO at all. My guess is that for the April 28 2009 timeframe, this would be people who were at that time in Category 5/6 and due to new SOL 3 now lie in Category 3.

3. Some people are reporting that people from after April 2009 got CO in 2011. I think this MAY be a case of confused reporting. Maybe the CO contacted the person AGAIN in 2011 and this has been confused as 'getting the CO newly allocated'?

So, in actuality, we CAN say that the 'processing timeline' is ranging from April 2009 till August 2009. Also, remember that only 1 or 2 people are repoting getting visas. It is unfortunate that the reports are scattered across so many different forums. It would be really helpful if all these reports could be summarized at one place so we know exactly how many people are really getting visas. If someone could ask their agent to shed some light on this, that would also be great!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

I am just worried that begining of July 2011..there would be new sets of rules by DIAC and therefore our application will again take a backseat..
so hoping to ATLEAST getting CO by July 2011..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> I am just worried that begining of July 2011..there would be new sets of rules by DIAC and therefore our application will again take a backseat..
> so hoping to ATLEAST getting CO by July 2011..


Hi Pankaj,
Lets hope for the best and be prepared for the worse. Now that we are in the queue theres nothing that we can do.......But i also feel that post july 2011 its gonna become more difficult for us....

Dhawal.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> Lets hope for the best and be prepared for the worse. Now that we are in the queue theres nothing that we can do.......But i also feel that post july 2011 its gonna become more difficult for us....
> 
> Dhawal.




Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Do not Worry... As per the expectation and huge pressure on the immigration government, most probably, they will proccess all the applications before they start accepting new applications after freeze.

They will not repeat the same mistake. Again i cannot guranttee that, but hope this will happen as there is huge pressure on immigration to process skill visas...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

iHarsh said:


> Do not Worry... As per the expectation and huge pressure on the immigration government, most probably, they will proccess all the applications before they start accepting new applications after freeze.
> 
> They will not repeat the same mistake. Again i cannot guranttee that, but hope this will happen as there is huge pressure on immigration to process skill visas...


I hope u r correct...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

More good news for you guys. On another forum, two people from June 2009 have gotten COs just today


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> More good news for you guys. On another forum, two people from June 2009 have gotten COs just today


Good news doode...
Any idea whether these applicants were from HR or LR?
Can you also PM me the forum name where you get these updated info?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> More good news for you guys. On another forum, two people from June 2009 have gotten COs just today


thats good news... so its moving fast..

can you PM the name of the forum please to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Good news doode...
> Any idea whether these applicants were from HR or LR?
> Can you also PM me the forum name where you get these updated info?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,

I think both are from HR country. And sorry, one got the CO yesterday and one today. Check your PM for the link to the first one. Browse the thread from that point forward to get the second


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

iHarsh said:


> thats good news... so its moving fast..
> 
> can you PM the name of the forum please to me


Sorry won't allow me to send a PM to you. I think you will need to become active expat for that.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Sorry won't allow me to send a PM to you. I think you will need to become active expat for that.


ohh thats sad 

i am an active expat but just a slient one...


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Sorry won't allow me to send a PM to you. I think you will need to become active expat for that.


ohh thats sad 

i am an active expat but just a slient one...


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

Thts gud news

So wht do u predict guys for the applicants of Jan-Feb 2011???


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

matchless said:


> Thts gud news
> 
> So wht do u predict guys for the applicants of Jan-Feb 2011???


I hope now only

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> I hope now only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Same here!!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> I hope now only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


On a serious note...
Going by the current processing rate it might in couple of months...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> More good news for you guys. On another forum, two people from June 2009 have gotten COs just today


Thats a good news indeed... :clap2:

Please check the DIAC update frequently .. It might get updated at any time..

am out of station for few days.. hope to get a good news from you guys once back...

Neo:boxing:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

plz check the following thread as it says abt the LR-June 2009-P3 applicant geting a call from CO...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-time-case-officer.html#post469832


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> plz check the following thread as it says abt the LR-June 2009-P3 applicant geting a call from CO...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-time-case-officer.html#post469832


Great news!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bad News *

There is a March 4 update at [email protected]. And it's got bad news:

- Allocation of Priority 3 applications will cease until all onhand
Priority 2 applications are allocated.
- When allocation of Priority 3 applications resumes, any application that
has recently moved into Priority 3 and has a commencement date that
precedes the dates listed below will be allocated first.


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009
VE 175 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):28 April 2009
VE 176 (paper): 28 April 2009

But there really can't be that many priority 2 applications can there be? On the other hand, some Nov 2010 priority 2 applicants have been saying they still haven't been allocated a case officer. So maybe that's why this freeze is there. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

this is certainly not good new in the morning..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> There is a March 4 update at [email protected]. And it's got bad news:
> 
> - Allocation of Priority 3 applications will cease until all onhand
> Priority 2 applications are allocated.
> ...


Hi,
This is definitely bad news...I feel the way they are going about processing the P3 applicants it definitely will take 2 years to get visas from the day of lodgement for everyone.Hope i am wrong.........


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

*new to forum*

wow..... Long time to wait, i applied for 175 in december 2009, and am in priority 3, the queue seem to be moving veeery slowly


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rozam said:


> wow..... Long time to wait, i applied for 175 in december 2009, and am in priority 3, the queue seem to be moving veeery slowly


i dont think it wll take that much time...but for u it i guess take 18 months from ur date of lodgment...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

This is the status of one applicant on a website where all aplicants share their timelines. IF DIAC states that only applicants prior to April 2009 are being processed right now then how come this one got a CO and visa grant so fast?Can anyone please explain what is happening? Even if one argues that MODL was in place then..prior to May 2010....how can one get a CO officer in one month when applicants from 2008 and 2009 were still in queue to get a CO.....How should one do the statistical calculations as to when one will get a CO?

Res 
Headed forerth 
Visa Type:175 MODL Online
Appl Sent: 02/02/10 
Occupation/Country:.NET Specialist PAKISTAN
02/02/10 
02/02/10 
Case Officer: 02/03/10 
Visa Grant: 04/03/11 

17th Feb 2010 - Application being processed further . . . . . . 2nd March 2010 - CO contacted for payslips, job related details . . . . . . 18th March 2010 - All requested documents sent . . . . . . . 8th April 2010 - No further news yet . . . . . 9th May 2010 - Still waiting . . . . . . . 8th June 2010 - Waiting Waiting Waiting . . . . . . . 11th July 2010 - No luck yet . . . . . . . . 13th August 2010 - Waiting patiently . . . . . . . . 14th September 2010 - Waiting . . . . . . . . 15th October 2010 - Gosh . . how long do I have to wait ? . . . . . . . . . 14th December 2010 - No news yet! . . . . . . . . . . . . 23rd Jan 2011 - CO requested for medicals and PCC . Phew finally . . . . . . . . . . . . 4th Feb 2011 - Medicals referred, UAE PCC sent, Pakistan applied . Im catching up YO! . . . . 13th Feb 2011 - Pakistan PCC sent too . . . . . . . . . 24th Feb 2011 - Meds Finalized . . . . . . . 4th Mar 2011 - Visa granted . . . . . . Thank you all .


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

thank Pankaj,
from what u guesd, i will have to wait for some 4 months, that's not too long, provided how long we have been already waiting for...
But it's really frustrating, cause in many forums i have read that applicants from june july2009 lodgement are getting cos, but the diac update doesn't confirm this info.
Well let's wait and see and hope for the best outcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

As I have said in another post, what has been happening is that pre July 2010 applicants who already had a case officer assigned prior to July 2010 are getting processed. These are most probably those who applied for CSL/MODL and hence they were quickly allocated COs at that time. DIAC was also in the process of allocating case officers to June/July 2009 timeframe applicants when the freeze came along. BUT, these applicants who already got a CO will continue to be processed. Meanwhile, many priority 2 applicants had also gotten a CO. Now only those priority 2 applicants who DO NOT have a CO will be allocated and that won't be many. Furthermore, when processing resumes, many of the priority 3 applicants who already have a CO would also have been processed. This would mean that DIAC has a lot less applications to process. Things ARE looking good people. I am quite hopeful that remaining priority 2 applicants will be allotted a CO quickly. So hope for the best everyone and if you know any priority 2 applicants, please ask them to update the priority 2 thread I created so that we would know how things are progressing for them. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> As I have said in another post, what has been happening is that pre July 2010 applicants who already had a case officer assigned prior to July 2010 are getting processed. These are most probably those who applied for CSL/MODL and hence they were quickly allocated COs at that time. DIAC was also in the process of allocating case officers to June/July 2009 timeframe applicants when the freeze came along. BUT, these applicants who already got a CO will continue to be processed. Meanwhile, many priority 2 applicants had also gotten a CO. Now only those priority 2 applicants who DO NOT have a CO will be allocated and that won't be many. Furthermore, when processing resumes, many of the priority 3 applicants who already have a CO would also have been processed. This would mean that DIAC has a lot less applications to process. Things ARE looking good people. I am quite hopeful that remaining priority 2 applicants will be allotted a CO quickly. So hope for the best everyone and if you know any priority 2 applicants, please ask them to update the priority 2 thread I created so that we would know how things are progressing for them. Best of luck!!!


Not able to get much information on other forums.
Important thing is CO allocation and he demanding Medicals/PCC, then really the exciting and nervous moments will begin. :clap2:
Every day, every hour will be as tense as last ball victory of a Final World Cup match


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the explanations
This is agood thread, we should keep each other updated untill we get there


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rozam said:


> thank Pankaj,
> from what u guesd, i will have to wait for some 4 months, that's not too long, provided how long we have been already waiting for...
> But it's really frustrating, cause in many forums i have read that applicants from june july2009 lodgement are getting cos, but the diac update doesn't confirm this info.
> Well let's wait and see and hope for the best outcome


Hi Rozam,

my guess is based on timelines mentioned on DAIC site...


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

We have no idea what criteria DIAC uses to allocate CO's. It's related to time applied, but it's not the only restriction. Must be by applicant skills, localization, CO's skills, who knows. They have their own algoritm to do that, and we will never found out the exactly rule - if it does exist at all. 

Anyway, when DIAC's e-mail says that everyone before april'28th has a CO, it doesn't mean that they are not allocating people from may or june. They are, but there is AT LEAST one person in 29th april who doesn't have a CO. It doesn't mean that the queue is not moving, the DIAC's update is just a sign.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Artemisa said:


> We have no idea what criteria DIAC uses to allocate CO's. It's related to time applied, but it's not the only restriction. Must be by applicant skills, localization, CO's skills, who knows. They have their own algoritm to do that, and we will never found out the exactly rule - if it does exist at all.
> 
> Anyway, when DIAC's e-mail says that everyone before april'28th has a CO, it doesn't mean that they are not allocating people from may or june. They are, but there is AT LEAST one person in 29th april who doesn't have a CO. It doesn't mean that the queue is not moving, the DIAC's update is just a sign.


Hmmm...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> We have no idea what criteria DIAC uses to allocate CO's. It's related to time applied, but it's not the only restriction. Must be by applicant skills, localization, CO's skills, who knows. They have their own algoritm to do that, and we will never found out the exactly rule - if it does exist at all.
> 
> Anyway, when DIAC's e-mail says that everyone before april'28th has a CO, it doesn't mean that they are not allocating people from may or june. They are, but there is AT LEAST one person in 29th april who doesn't have a CO. It doesn't mean that the queue is not moving, the DIAC's update is just a sign.


Hmmm the plot thickens as they say  Can we know the occupation of this April 29 person??


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

One of my friends applied for 175 on 27th April 2009 (Accountant) from Sri Lanka and she got a case officer 28th February 2011. This is just an input to this good discussion.

Chaminda


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of my friends applied for 175 on 27th April 2009 (Accountant) from Sri Lanka and she got a case officer 28th February 2011. This is just an input to this good discussion.
> 
> Chaminda


thanks chaminda for the update...
keep us updated with his/her updates...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys..
I am totally disappointed.. I was expecting a good news on my return from the holidays. In fact I have got a very sad news… 

I hope P2 will be cleared in next few days and P3 will start again at full speed… 


Best Regards,
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys,
I have question regarding the latest update from DIAC. (March 4tth )

The P2 PDF have a condition like this 

*Health & Character Clearances for GSM Applications
PRIORITY GROUP 2 (STATE MIGRATION PLAN)*
_All applicants who meet the following eligibility criteria (Points 1-3 below) are invited to
proceed to obtain health and character clearances now._

_1. The application was lodged under one of the following visa subclasses:
o Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175) pre 1/7/2010

2. All applicants aged 16 years or over are nationals of, and in the past 10 years have
only ever resided in, a low risk country(ies).

3. A case officer has not yet contacted you about the application._


Does this means that 175 visa in above category is also consider as P2 application ..? or am I reading it wrong ….????


Best Regards
Neo


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> I have question regarding the latest update from DIAC. (March 4tth )
> 
> The P2 PDF have a condition like this
> ...


Actually this is confusing and my agent is also trying to clarify the same with Australian authorities. Will keep u all posted if I hear something 

Regards,
Harsh

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Read all posts after this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-pooled-information-needed.html#post472928

A May 2009 applicant was contacted on Feb 28 2011.


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> I have question regarding the latest update from DIAC. (March 4tth )
> 
> The P2 PDF have a condition like this
> ...


I guess it means the applicants who lodged their application for VE 175 before 1/7/2010 but later converted to SMP


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Read all posts after this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-pooled-information-needed.html#post472928
> 
> A May 2009 applicant was contacted on Feb 28 2011.


That means its moving ... 

I think, since NSW SMP is opened and DIAC is expecting a huge flow of 176 application this week and next week.. may be thats the reason why they put p3 on hold ...


Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

matchless said:


> I guess it means the applicants who lodged their application for VE 175 before 1/7/2010 but later converted to SMP


i am not sure of it ... its still cunfusing.. if that is the case then they should have called it simply 176. 

Neo


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Read all posts after this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-pooled-information-needed.html#post472928
> 
> A May 2009 applicant was contacted on Feb 28 2011.


As per this statistics, when CO allocation to 2010 applications is expected???
any logical guesses??? :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> As per this statistics, when CO allocation to 2010 applications is expected???
> any logical guesses??? :confused2:


Unfortunately there is not much statistics we can do at this point  I am waiting for the next DIAC update since that will clear the air. But, what does DIAC mean that NSW has 'recently released its SMP'? The information on the NSW website hasn't change for quite some time now. So how can they release a new SMP?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Unfortunately there is not much statistics we can do at this point  I am waiting for the next DIAC update since that will clear the air. But, what does DIAC mean that NSW has 'recently released its SMP'? The information on the NSW website hasn't change for quite some time now. So how can they release a new SMP?


I think they have started granting SMP. I saw some post today that people are getting SMP from NSW.. that means there is going to be a flow of 176...

Just see this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/72565-175-176-withdrawal.html

Neo..


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> I think they have started granting SMP. I saw some post today that people are getting SMP from NSW.. that means there is going to be a flow of 176...
> 
> Just see this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/72565-175-176-withdrawal.html
> 
> Neo..


But granting the nomination would take some time right? I mean first people will apply, then it will get processed, and then they will get the nomination, and LASTLY they will apply. Why put a freeze now? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> But granting the nomination would take some time right? I mean first people will apply, then it will get processed, and then they will get the nomination, and LASTLY they will apply. Why put a freeze now? Or am I missing something here?


what happened for VIC SMP, it was granted just for few weeks (1 or 2).. after that they kept on hold all the SMP applications... and even stopped taking ITC jobs apps after 2 months .. that means SMP application flow is very high... i think who ever applying NSW SMP in next few days will get it approved in no time and they can immediately apply for a 176 and will get visas in less than a month... 


Do we really needs to work in NSW if we get a PR under 176 NSW SMP?


Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> what happened for VIC SMP, it was granted just for few weeks (1 or 2).. after that they kept on hold all the SMP applications... and even stopped taking ITC jobs apps after 2 months .. that means SMP application flow is very high... i think who ever applying NSW SMP in next few days will get it approved in no time and they can immediately apply for a 176 and will get visas in less than a month...
> 
> 
> Do we really needs to work in NSW if we get a PR under 176 NSW SMP?
> ...


Yup you will need to work for 2 years in NSW if you get 176 NSW SMP.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

I read in some other forum... that a guy from 175 june 2009 got a CO yesterday...

Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> I read in some other forum... that a guy from 175 june 2009 got a CO yesterday...
> 
> Neo


you are KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> I read in some other forum... that a guy from 175 june 2009 got a CO yesterday...
> 
> Neo


Hey, can u PM me the forum?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

iHarsh said:


> Hey, can u PM me the forum?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


me too me too


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

It seems its not just one application .. but a person from 16th june 2009 got CO on 1st march.
and another guy june 2009 (correct date is not given) got CO yesterday..

so they are really processing the application behind the screen.. 

Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> It seems its not just one application .. but a person from 16th june 2009 got CO on 1st march.
> and another guy june 2009 (correct date is not given) got CO yesterday..
> 
> so they are really processing the application behind the screen..
> ...


I can't believe DIAC is employing such a camoflauge screen. I mean, WHY would they need to do this anyways? What benefit does this provide them?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> I can't believe DIAC is employing such a camoflauge screen. I mean, WHY would they need to do this anyways? What benefit does this provide them?


what ever it is... they are processing it...  its not a fake news as two guys have been reported in different threads... 

Neo:boxing:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> It seems its not just one application .. but a person from 16th june 2009 got CO on 1st march.
> and another guy june 2009 (correct date is not given) got CO yesterday..
> 
> so they are really processing the application behind the screen..
> ...


Hi Neo,
Can you PM me the link for both the june 2009 cases.

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi Neo,
> Can you PM me the link for both the june 2009 cases.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


send...

Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> what ever it is... they are processing it...  its not a fake news as two guys have been reported in different threads...
> 
> Neo:boxing:


Hi Neo,
can you plz put the link here in the forum so everybody else to see...if its ok with forum rules...
or PM me also...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Made few findings  have a look and comment .....

_“”- Allocation of Priority 3 applications will cease until all onhand Priority 2 applications are allocated.
- When allocation of Priority 3 applications resumes, any application that has recently moved into Priority 3 and has a commencement date that precedes the dates listed below will be allocated first. “”_

This means when all the on hand P2 application are allocated P3 will start.

Now look at the P2 dates.

_“”The procesing dates for Priority 2 applications for all other State/ Territories are as below -
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 4 March 2011 VE 176 (paper): 4 March 2011
Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 March 2011
VB 886 (paper): 4 March 2011
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 4 March 2011 VF 475 (paper): 4 March 2011
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487 VB 886 (e-lodged) 4 March 2011 VB 886 (paper): 4 March 2011””_

All application in P2 are up to date! :clap2:

*That means P3 processing is not yet ceased!!!!!* 


What DIAC might have trying to communicate is .. (read the below line)

_“”””The NSW State Migration Plan was released 3 March 2011. Allocation of Priority 2 applications with an occupation on the NSW SMP will commence in the week ending 11 March 2011.””””_

If they need to hold P3 processing in order to make NSW SMP 176 applications up to date (there might be lots of application get loaded in one day). So there is a chance of p3 getting delayed for a week or some time till NSW SMP 176 applications in coming slow down.

*This cease can be just for few days or might not happen at all.*

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> Made few findings  have a look and comment .....
> 
> _“”- Allocation of Priority 3 applications will cease until all onhand Priority 2 applications are allocated.
> - When allocation of Priority 3 applications resumes, any application that has recently moved into Priority 3 and has a commencement date that precedes the dates listed below will be allocated first. “”_
> ...


Hope they soon provide status for P3 processing also....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a good piece of administrative work SlimNeo. You ARE probably right given CO's are still being allocated to June applicants. I am holding back the celebration until the next update from DIAC  Let's hope for the best.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> Made few findings  have a look and comment .....
> 
> _“”- Allocation of Priority 3 applications will cease until all onhand Priority 2 applications are allocated.
> - When allocation of Priority 3 applications resumes, any application that has recently moved into Priority 3 and has a commencement date that precedes the dates listed below will be allocated first. “”_
> ...


I guess it makes lots of sense....its just that P3 is on hold for few weeks as P2 is updated...barring NSW...I hope I M rite


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> I guess it makes lots of sense....its just that P3 is on hold for few weeks as P2 is updated...barring NSW...I hope I M rite


Also .. VIC SMP is start flowing now... guys who applied in Nov 2010 is getting response from VIC now.. (saw in some threads...) we can expect a load on 176 VIC, NWS Next week....

Neo


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Also .. VIC SMP is start flowing now... guys who applied in Nov 2010 is getting response from VIC now.. (saw in some threads...) we can expect a load on 176 VIC, NWS Next week....
> 
> Neo


Yes one of my friend applied In nov10 is allocated with Vic state sponsorship in feb 2011 third week!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> Also .. VIC SMP is start flowing now... guys who applied in Nov 2010 is getting response from VIC now.. (saw in some threads...) we can expect a load on 176 VIC, NWS Next week....
> 
> Neo




Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

I do hope all onhand applications will be proccessed and priority 3 will start at full force...
It would be nice to get cos by june 2011, 'cause who knows what changes will take place in july 2011,
By the way they have made every possible change, anyone has idea on what more changes are going to be made?
Hope it will not worsen our statuses


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Check this out guys: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-priority-2-applicants-club-4.html#post475115 Dec 2010 applicant got CO today. They can't be very far behind in the queue for priority 2. Priority 3 should officially restart very soon. Hope for the best.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Check this out guys: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-priority-2-applicants-club-4.html#post475115 Dec 2010 applicant got CO today. They can't be very far behind in the queue for priority 2. Priority 3 should officially restart very soon. Hope for the best.


looks good...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm Priority 3 and how I wish I was Priority 2!! Unfortunately for me, of my two preferred states, one state does not sponsor my occupation and the other is asking for a minimum of 7 years experience, which I do not have (not far off but it makes more sense to wait 2 years for the visa than 3 years to even start applying!). Could get ACT sponsorship but haven't seen that many job ads for my current occupation - 1 or 2 ads every few weeks does not fill me with enough confidence to try and get state sponsorship!

Hope they get through the applications quickly - I am super impatient!  And good luck to everyone who currently has an application underway!


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All,
It seems that the department has not ceased priority-3 processing. Today I saw one of May-2009 applicant in other forum was contacted by a case-officer. May 2009 Visa Applicants - Page 200 : British Expat Discussion Forum
Please update all details you receive with regard to this thread since it is very important to get in touch at this stage.
Chaminda


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

good..these kinda of new keeps up happy...
thanks Chaminda...

next step would be these cases being finalized soon...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> It seems that the department has not ceased priority-3 processing. Today I saw one of May-2009 applicant in other forum was contacted by a case-officer. May 2009 Visa Applicants - Page 200 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> Please update all details you receive with regard to this thread since it is very important to get in touch at this stage.
> Chaminda


Hi,

I think there is a bit of confusion about processing and allocation here. The DIAC never said they have stopped processing those priority 3 applications that have already been allocated case officers. They just said that further allocation of case officers is frozen. So the real news is when someone from priority 3 gets CO after March 4 2011. And getting CO means being contacted for the very first time by DIAC. Keep your eyes peeled for this kind of news and do share with us if you find something. Of course this doesn't mean you shouldn't share this type of news either. It shows us how far DIAC has reached in finalizing the backlog. This will be of importance to us when we get COs. Then we will all start thinking about when we will get the visa


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> It seems that the department has not ceased priority-3 processing. Today I saw one of May-2009 applicant in other forum was contacted by a case-officer. May 2009 Visa Applicants - Page 200 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> Please update all details you receive with regard to this thread since it is very important to get in touch at this stage.
> Chaminda


Can u plz let me know more abt the applicant as when did he get a CO?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Can u plz let me know more abt the applicant as when did he get a CO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Please follow the link May 2009 Visa Applicants - Page 200 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Another person from priority 2 got a CO allocated recently: British Expats - View Single Post - June 2009 Visa Applicants It seems the person first applied for a 175 and then converted to 176. Cases such as these are very good because they are like killing two birds with one arrow  That's because it means one case less from priority 3 backlog AND one case less from priority 2 backlog as well  An interesting thing to note is that the person was originally a June 2009 175 applicant...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Another person from priority 2 got a CO allocated recently: British Expats - View Single Post - June 2009 Visa Applicants It seems the person first applied for a 175 and then converted to 176. Cases such as these are very good because they are like killing two birds with one arrow  That's because it means one case less from priority 3 backlog AND one case less from priority 2 backlog as well  An interesting thing to note is that the person was originally a June 2009 175 applicant...


any update for P3, last i heard was of June 2009 applicant getting CO


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> any update for P3, last i heard was of June 2009 applicant getting CO


Nopes, no updates. But since we depend on priority 2, its good to know that priority 2 is moving ahead. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Nopes, no updates. But since we depend on priority 2, its good to know that priority 2 is moving ahead. Lets hope for the best.


Hi,
latest we herd of nadeem who got CO and he had applied on dec2010 in P2 category. so this news i suppose was expected.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I suppose it will take further 3 months for CO allocation for post june2010 P3 applications


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> I suppose it will take further 3 months for CO allocation for post june2010 P3 applications


i dont think so man .. just wait till this march end .. may be you will get a good news...

Neo


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it realistic to assume that if you are a Priority 3 applicant, that it will take about 12 months or so for you to be allocated a CO? I'm just curious in regards to how long I will have to wait before I get some good news (or more precisely, I am super impatient!). My applicant should be submitted by the end of this week - currently being checked by my agent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Is it realistic to assume that if you are a Priority 3 applicant, that it will take about 12 months or so for you to be allocated a CO? I'm just curious in regards to how long I will have to wait before I get some good news (or more precisely, I am super impatient!). My applicant should be submitted by the end of this week - currently being checked by my agent.


The processing times given on the DIAC website say 18 - 24 months to finalize the application. But, right now, everyone in this thread is trying to predict how soon we will get a case officer. Unfortunately, the recent freeze by DIAC on further allocation of case officers to priority 3 applicants has put a bit of a damper on our spirits. You are welcome to join the fun. Since you are well connected, you must know other priority 3 applicants. Do inform us of their timelines, especially if somebody gets a CO after March 4, 2011.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

hi everyone,
From what i see of your guesses in this forum, i assume that pre july 2010 applications under current p3 will be allocated a co in couple of months... Is it realistic? I am a december2009 applicant and i am gradually starting to think that it is going to last forever


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

rozam said:


> hi everyone,
> From what i see of your guesses in this forum, i assume that pre july 2010 applications under current p3 will be allocated a co in couple of months... Is it realistic? I am a december2009 applicant and i am gradually starting to think that it is going to last forever


Hi rozam,

Yes, that is pretty realistic. These cases need to be finalized by end of 2011 so it makes sense that COs would be allocated soon. Keep your hopes up and do give us an update as soon as you hear something. Best of luck!!!


----------



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi rozam,
> 
> Yes, that is pretty realistic. These cases need to be finalized by end of 2011 so it makes sense that COs would be allocated soon. Keep your hopes up and do give us an update as soon as you hear something. Best of luck!!!


They say that these cases will be finalized by Dec 2011. But what about security checks? I have heard that security checks for Pakistanis take almost a year to complete.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear All,
I want to post something that is disturbing me now.

As per DIAC P3 will take 18 to 24 months.

When you look at date of current processing applications.. That is june 2009,those applications are 21 months old... which are at the edge of the processing period provided by DIAC.. that might be the reason it got processed.

This ceasing of the P3 made me to think that they might try to put a gap of 12 months or more than that between start date and end date of the apps...

I dint find any reason why DIAC should do it .. but this can happen.. 

Neo...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

h2c357 said:


> They say that these cases will be finalized by Dec 2011. But what about security checks? I have heard that security checks for Pakistanis take almost a year to complete.


I think when they use the word 'finalize', it implies that the security checks are included as well. When they say by Dec 2011, they mean in that general time frame. Furthermore, the client service charter for 2009-2010 says that they aim to process AT LEAST 75% of cases in this timeframe. So they have left themselves some margin for error 

In any case, however we look at it, the only conclusion we can reach is that in this time of 'freeze', the DIAC is clearing up the priority 2 backlog. This also includes those priority 3 applicants who later applied for state sponsorship and converted to 176. At the end of this freeze, the only outcome that we can face is that a lot of the backlog would have cleared. And once you get a CO allocated, there is no difference of priority from that point onward, except if the minister suddenly imposes a freeze on processing (like what happend to CSL/MODL applicants in July 2010).


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

rozam said:


> hi everyone,
> From what i see of your guesses in this forum, i assume that pre july 2010 applications under current p3 will be allocated a co in couple of months... Is it realistic? I am a december2009 applicant and i am gradually starting to think that it is going to last forever


You should also try to apply for state sponsorship and after getting that convert your application to 176. That would mean a LOT faster processing anyways. Best of luck!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Dear All,
> I want to post something that is disturbing me now.
> 
> As per DIAC P3 will take 18 to 24 months.
> ...


But remember when you said that DIAC has been instructed to clear the backlog as soon as possible? If that is the case, then it seems improbable they would knowingly increase the processing time. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> You should also try to apply for state sponsorship and after getting that convert your application to 176. That would mean a LOT faster processing anyways. Best of luck!!


Thank you for advice,

In fact I have thought about that, but I am not sure if NSW sponsors Accountants;

Besides, the whole application process for me has been kinda funny: I applied first 175 with IELTS not 7 in each band, then I asked the officers if I can submit another IELTS in order to get into CSL; they said yes; and I did in May 2010 sent another IELTS with 7 in each band, but it was late - CSL was ceased;
Now to tell the truth I am afraid to send a state sponsorship application to NSW , cause they may cease the immigration at all 
It seems I have been catching after the immigration changes constantly.
So I have decided to let it be what it is to be(if that's my fate to get to Sydney I will)


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Dear All,
> I want to post something that is disturbing me now.
> 
> As per DIAC P3 will take 18 to 24 months.
> ...


Hi neo,
In my previos posts i have been writing time and again that we will have to wait a long time before we get CO's.I had made the same observation that for june 2009 applicants the applications are 21 months old.....and also abt the DIAC timeline... I still feel for us its a long wait before we get CO's assigned.

Dhawal.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

rozam said:


> Thank you for advice,
> 
> In fact I have thought about that, but I am not sure if NSW sponsors Accountants;
> 
> ...


Hi rozam,
Dont worry.........Just be in the queue and wait for the time to go by........I think since you are a dec 2009 applicant u will get CO soon.Dont convert to 176 if you feel so....If you have waited for so long then whats the harm in waiting for some more time.......Time will fly off fast...


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for cheering up


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Feb 2010 applicant got CO: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/70044-co-allocated-not-2.html#post478068

It is interesting to note that DIAC seems to be allocating these cases on a Last In First Out (LIFO) basis (new applicants getting CO first) instead of First in First Out (FIFO) basis (applicants who applied earlier get CO first).

What is stranger still is the fact that DIAC started processing of Priority 3 applicants AT ALL knowing full well that such old priority 2 applications are still in the queue. I think the evidence is providing to the fact that DIAC tried to maintain its 2009 - 2010 service charter of processing 75% applications within prescribed time limits. Now, if I remember correctly - please correct me if I am wrong - initially, for the 2009 - 2010 timeframe, the time limit was 18 - 24 months. But currently, DIAC site says these will be processed by end of 2011. So they have updated their timeline, correct? There are now two possibilities:

1. DIAC is trying to maintain the 18 - 24 months timeline. Since 18 months have passed for June 2009 applicants, it seems like they took 75% applications and processed them. So the minister/government can't blame them for not meeting their own service charter.

2. DIAC is trying to maintain the end of 2011 timeline for 75% of applicants. If this is indeed the case, then this sudden processing would mean there are too many applications in the queue and DIAC felt they would be unmanageable if some of them are not done away very quickly.

In any case, this helter skelter nature of things seems to indicate a major lack of available resources at DIAC end. It seems that things have not reach a 'steady state' wherein they have cleared the priority 2 backlog and are only processing current priority 2 + priority 3 applications.

Taking into account the fact that in March 2011 we are seeing allocation of Feb 2010 priority 2 applicants, it could well be that in April we would see allocation of March 2010 applicants. IF that happens, then the evidence would point to the fact that DIAC is stretching its processing to the maximum time limit possible. And that would mean we should all go to sleep because the 18-24 months processing timeline would start looking like more of a reality. So let us wait and see how the future unfolds before us.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi ausimmi,
Which applicant are you talking about?If you are talking about IMINAUS then he is a 176 applicant and also he is a dec 2010 applicant. And people from dec 2010 in the 176 category are all getting CO's. So i dont think there anything new in this...If you are giving your analysis on this particular basis then i dont agree to what you are saying......But in general what you saying about in point 1,2 and paragraph following point 2 seem to be true..........Rest the statistics dont seem to be correct..


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> Which applicant are you talking about?If you are talking about IMINAUS then he is a 176 applicant and also he is a dec 2010 applicant. And people from dec 2010 in the 176 category are all getting CO's. So i dont think there anything new in this...If you are giving your analysis on this particular basis then i dont agree to what you are saying......But in general what you saying about in point 1,2 and paragraph following point 2 seem to be true..........Rest the statistics dont seem to be correct..


Hi Dhawal,

Ooooooooops     I read the date in American style    

I was not trying to highlight something new, only trying to extract information from DIAC's handling of the situation. By the way, am I correct in saying that initially DIAC's timeline for 2009 - 2010 was 18 - 24 months from date of lodgement?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

h2c357 said:


> They say that these cases will be finalized by Dec 2011. But what about security checks? I have heard that security checks for Pakistanis take almost a year to complete.


Unfortunately, this is actually true. But as far as it comes to my knowledge through DIAC literature, there are their own set criteria for high/low risk APPLICATION(Applicant) in addition to high/low risk country bifurcation. For the applicants who don't even get any response after finalizing of medical and Character Clearance Certificate(s), are included under list of high-risk applicants and should sit back and take a long NAP... BECAUSE even DIAC has NO control or time-estimation over that external agency jurisdiction, that performs security checks. (even DIAC stated 12months time-limit is Just a very rough estimate)

Moreover, as a matter of fact, Pakistan is honored with more no. of cases into high-risk applicants than other high-risk countries. So, as far as Pakistan cases are concerned there are 50/50 chances(expecting the best-case scenario) that the applicant will get Grant Letter after finalization of health/character req as other countries applicants get through.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> Ooooooooops     I read the date in American style
> 
> I was not trying to highlight something new, only trying to extract information from DIAC's handling of the situation. By the way, am I correct in saying that initially DIAC's timeline for 2009 - 2010 was 18 - 24 months from date of lodgement?


Hi,
Yes the timeline given by DIAC is correct. And i feel just to keep the timeline to 18-24 months they are purposely delaying the assigning of CO's to P3 2010 applicants or the other possibility would be that they are seriously short of resources. If the 2nd case is true then we cant do anything about it but if the 1st case is true then i feel there is seriously something wrong from their end.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Yes the timeline given by DIAC is correct. And i feel just to keep the timeline to 18-24 months they are purposely delaying the assigning of CO's to P3 2010 applicants or the other possibility would be that they are seriously short of resources. If the 2nd case is true then we cant do anything about it but if the 1st case is true then i feel there is seriously something wrong from their end.


I seriously hope that DAIC would fulfil their promise of finalising the application within 18-24 months timeline...that in max case scenario...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All,
I am eagerly waiting for the DIAC’s update on application processing of P3 from July 2009 to Jan/Feb2010 . This will answer the question that “Is DIAC deliberately delaying the processing of P3 to stay with the timelines ”

How it will answer the question ?
The number of application between July 2009 and Jan/Feb 2010 is very less. So they should complete this time period in a week time based of the current speed. If they are not doing so and its taking months to allocate applications during this time period . Then that means DIAC want to stick to the time lines they have declared and deliberately delaying it.

We should get in touch with June 2009 to Feb 2010 P3 applicant to get more clarity.

Best Regards
Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

*Good news*

IT'S CONFIRMED GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The DIAC is processing priority 3 applications behind the scenes, although at quite a reduced pace it seems because June 2009 is still getting allocated:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/73256-co-assigned-what-next.html#post478504


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> IT'S CONFIRMED GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The DIAC is processing priority 3 applications behind the scenes, although at quite a reduced pace it seems because June 2009 is still getting allocated:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/73256-co-assigned-what-next.html#post478504


Hi,
Thats gr8 news..........


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> Ooooooooops     I read the date in American style
> 
> I was not trying to highlight something new, only trying to extract information from DIAC's handling of the situation. By the way, am I correct in saying that initially DIAC's timeline for 2009 - 2010 was 18 - 24 months from date of lodgement?


Hi ausimmi,

Diac timeline p3 :

Application lodged prior to July 2010 : finalised by 31 December 2011
Application lodged on or after July 2010 : finalised 18 to 24 months from date of lodgement 
you can see that here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

So if it is true; and *all* applicant prior to July 2010 finalised by 31December, then we will get CO in 4-5 months (in my opinion):juggle:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> IT'S CONFIRMED GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The DIAC is processing priority 3 applications behind the scenes, although at quite a reduced pace it seems because June 2009 is still getting allocated:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/73256-co-assigned-what-next.html#post478504


Thanx ausimmi for the good news..
hope it carries on even if it's in backend

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Carol E said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> 
> Diac timeline p3 :
> 
> ...


I hope they meet their timelines

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

aqswdefr said:


> Unfortunately, this is actually true. But as far as it comes to my knowledge through DIAC literature, there are their own set criteria for high/low risk APPLICATION(Applicant) in addition to high/low risk country bifurcation. For the applicants who don't even get any response after finalizing of medical and Character Clearance Certificate(s), are included under list of high-risk applicants and should sit back and take a long NAP... BECAUSE even DIAC has NO control or time-estimation over that external agency jurisdiction, that performs security checks. (even DIAC stated 12months time-limit is Just a very rough estimate)
> 
> Moreover, as a matter of fact, Pakistan is honored with more no. of cases into high-risk applicants than other high-risk countries. So, as far as Pakistan cases are concerned there are 50/50 chances(expecting the best-case scenario) that the applicant will get Grant Letter after finalization of health/character req as other countries applicants get through.


50/50 means only 50% applicants get the visa?????


----------



## amanpreet (Mar 14, 2011)

hi friends,
i had applied under 136 in the trade of cabinetmaker in 2007..due to cap and cease, i got refund of fee...i had applied on the basis of experience only , as i have not any professional course of cabinetmaker.. is there any chance of me to apply now for immigration either with the help of state sponsorship or family sponsorship as i have successful tra, 6.5 bands in each module of ielts, real brother pr of australia,.. my wife is primary school teacher....give me your responses.....
thanks in advance...


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

matchless said:


> 50/50 means only 50% applicants get the visa?????


As by my knowledge and through agents, from 2007/2008 Aus is concerned with security consideration pertinent to Pakistani applications. Therefore, DIAC has to forward the High-risk applications to ASIO’s Security Assessment function for national security checks and for their approval. As cases are piled up substantially, hence no accurate time estimation is now anticipated even by DIAC. I know personally very well 12 no. of Pakistani cases(including myself) who have been assigned CO, medical/pcc finalized within march-august 2009, almost 2years from their medicals/pcc finalization date, NO GRANT LETTER.....


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

By 50/50 quote means there is 50% chances that pak applicant get through the visa process readily after co assigned and finalization of medical,pcc. Because when CO is assigned, he assesses the case and forward the high-risk applications to ASIO (estimated 50% of pak applicants). Then a long long wait would be there for the applicant......


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

aqswdefr said:


> By 50/50 quote means there is 50% chances that pak applicant get through the visa process readily after co assigned and finalization of medical,pcc. Because when CO is assigned, he assesses the case and forward the high-risk applications to ASIO (estimated 50% of pak applicants). Then a long long wait would be there for the applicant......


Any idea about the criteria they use to consider an application high risk or low risk?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

statue said:


> Any idea about the criteria they use to consider an application high risk or low risk?


As i mentioned earlier, Security Check Criteria.... Nobody knows or even a clue. There are all hunches around there about it, No Affirmative.

Furthermore, what can i give you an real example of my first cousin. He is an Accountant applied 176 SS in feb09, got CO in july09, all met, since then he has been waiting for his only pending Grant Letter....More interestingly He applied in age of just 21 years, very dedicated adept professional having more than 4 international accredited qualifications, 3 years + experience at multinational firm at the time of lodgment of visa application. Surprisingly, how in earth he could be a danger to national security for aus. A Perfect Case in front of my eye, although, he is still among us awaiting.... Truly Frustrating FACT....

Hes not the only One, I am here as an example too and my other acquaintances, waiting for almost 2years after CO assigned.

Now I would ask you Guys, are you really waiting anxiously for CO to be assigned?????


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

matchless said:


> 50/50 means only 50% applicants get the visa?????


Does this apply to India as well?


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Does this apply to India as well?


Hi,
No i dont think security check criteria is valid for indian applicants.....Noone from india has ever mentioned that to me nor my consultant has.....but better still if someone can verify it...Also gaurav you are a May 2010(176) applicant right?Havent you been aasigned a CO yet? Coz applicants from dec 2010 even feb 2011 applicants from HR or LR countries have been assigned CO's.

Dhawal.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> No i dont think security check criteria is valid for indian applicants.....Noone from india has ever mentioned that to me nor my consultant has.....but better still if someone can verify it...Also gaurav you are a May 2010(176) applicant right?Havent you been aasigned a CO yet? Coz applicants from dec 2010 even feb 2011 applicants from HR or LR countries have been assigned CO's.
> 
> Dhawal.


Dude, m 10th August 2010 applicant 176 (Relative sponsored) 

What's ur guess, wen i should get CO???? :eyebrows:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

statue said:


> Any idea about the criteria they use to consider an application high risk or low risk?



Hi,
High risk or low risk country? Which are you?
When migrating to Australia your country of Origin can have a significant impact on the speed in which your Visa application is processed. The Australian Department of immigration classify certain countries as either a low risk or high risk country.

If your country is a high risk country then it’s nothing to be offended about. The factors which make your country of origin a low or high risk country are not really understood either.

As the Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) Visa list is utilised It’s been suggested that high risk countries are those whose citizens have an historic high rate of visa over staying in Australia, whilst low risk countries are those countries whose citizens are good boys and girls and normally leave before their visas have expired.

If your country falls into the high risk category then additional checks will be undertaken prior to your visa being approved and different service levels are applied by the department for the time to process your application.

Also these ae the countries which are considered as low risk countries given in URL below.

ETA (Business Entrant)(Subclass 956 and 977)


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Dude, m 10th August 2010 applicant 176 (Relative sponsored)
> 
> What's ur guess, wen i should get CO???? :eyebrows:


Oh you are a P3 applicant...i thought since you applied for 176 you were in P2...Going by current trends feel we might have to wait for some time before getting CO's.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> High risk or low risk country? Which are you?
> When migrating to Australia your country of Origin can have a significant impact on the speed in which your Visa application is processed. The Australian Department of immigration classify certain countries as either a low risk or high risk country.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dhawal, but I was not asking about high risk or low countries, i was asking about high risk and low risk applicants belonging to the same country (aqswfdr mentioned in his earlier post that some applicants are high risk and some are low risk, although they belong to same country), however, aqswfdr has mentioned in a later post that no one knows the criteria.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

statue said:


> Thanks Dhawal, but I was not asking about high risk or low countries, i was asking about high risk and low risk applicants belonging to the same country (aqswfdr mentioned in his earlier post that some applicants are high risk and some are low risk, although they belong to same country), however, aqswfdr has mentioned in a later post that no one knows the criteria.


Hmmn..I think someone from pak is in a better position to answer that..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

there are no high risk and low risk *applicants*, they decide on the basis of *country*.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> there are no high risk and low risk *applicants*, they decide on the basis of *country*.


yes....


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

any new news of any June 2010 P3 applicant getting CO....
has anybody P3 got his case finalized?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

*Good news!!!!!!!!!!*

Automated reply to email sent to [email protected] today:

Priority group 3
Please see the attached document for important information relevant to
those with a current application in Priority Group 3.

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 applicants.pdf)

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
VE 175 (paper): 2 June 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):2 June 2009
VE 176 (paper): 2 June 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
VF 475 (paper): 2 June 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 2 September 2010
VB 885 (paper): 2 September 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 2 September 2010
VB 886 (paper): 2 September 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 2 September 2010
VC 487 (paper): 2 September 2010


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

I sent an email to [email protected] and got following results.

Priority-2 : all applications to date were allocated case officers.

Priority-3 :
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175

VE 175 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
VE 175 (paper): 2 June 2009


Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176

VE 176 (e-lodged):2 June 2009
VE 176 (paper): 2 June 2009


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475

VF 475 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
VF 475 (paper): 2 June 2009


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

One thing we can glean from the latest information is that a lot of the backlog has been cleared. If you look at other priority 3 classes, the onshore priority 3 applications are up to 2 September 2010 for example. It should be smooth sailing from this point, and smoother still in the future as more and more onshore applications get allocated. Now if only no more freezes would take place  By the way, the current processing speed has been 1 month of backlog processed in the past 1 month. But I am not extrapolating this forward because of the obvious slowdown caused by the backlog. Another good thing to note is that DIAC has become extremely observant of the fortnightly update goal the email mentions. The last update was on 4th April and the new update is on exactly 18th April. Thank you DIAC!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Automated reply to email sent to [email protected] today:
> 
> Priority group 3
> Please see the attached document for important information relevant to
> ...



Hi Aussimmi,

Seems both of us have updated the site with processing details at the same time.

By the way, please explain why you thing this is a good news despite the department has processed only one month during the last two weeks. We will open this discussion to others as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussimmi,
> 
> Seems both of us have updated the site with processing details at the same time.
> 
> By the way, please explain why you thing this is a good news despite the department has processed only one month during the last two weeks. We will open this discussion to others as well.


Check other message.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussimmi,
> 
> Seems both of us have updated the site with processing details at the same time.
> 
> By the way, please explain why you thing this is a good news despite the department has processed only one month during the last two weeks. We will open this discussion to others as well.


good news in the morning guys...thanks for that.....
i guess the reason Aussimmi said it was good news..is becoz there was freez for P3 applicants acc to last reports(correct me if i m wrong over here)...but it seems P3 club is moving and reached to 2 June ...though it is slow..


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Check other message.


What messages?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Morning All !!!

It’s a good day indeed…!!   

It’s really a god news.. I was expecting the same thing. The current state is ..

P2 is up to date :clap2:

P3 moved till June . Even though DIAC told there is a pause in the processing. They actually manage to move the processing to another month. Good job !! :clap2:

The expectations…..

We really need to see how fast will be the processing from here (June 2009) to 2010. I strongly believe that this will be superfast processing because of less applications in SOL in this period . (If DIAC actually want to complete the back logs for P3 and they don’t have any intension in sticking to their current declared lead time)

Just wait for another update ….:boxing:


Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> What messages?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-applications-about-start-22.html#post480439


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> Good Morning All !!!
> 
> It&#146;s a good day indeed&#133;!!
> 
> ...


Even I think that from June 2010 to 2011 there won't be much applications....
Hopefully DAIC wll rush thru the applications very fast...fingers crossed....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

My state of concern is Anyone really got visa grant within last 2months from HR Country (by Jan09-Jun09 Applicants) after CO allocated. Please update this valuable information because I am really not getting the notion here as seemingly CO allocation and Visa Grant is not directly proportionate. For the fact, it's been more than half and a month that jan-jun09 applicants had reported of their CO allocation but not yet Visa Granted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

aqswdefr said:


> My state of concern is Anyone really got visa grant within last 2months from HR Country (by Jan09-Jun09 Applicants) after CO allocated. Please update this valuable information because I am really not getting the notion here as seemingly CO allocation and Visa Grant is not directly proportionate. For the fact, it's been more than half and a month that jan-jun09 applicants had reported of their CO allocation but not yet Visa Granted.


The reason for everybody's happiness is that getting CO is the FIRST step. Us backlog applicants are more concerned about the processing actually getting started - getting the visa would be the next concern  If you search on other forums, there are specific threads for Pakistani applicants. And I remember reading a few weeks ago that August 2009 CSL Pakistani applicants have been asked to send PCC + medicals.


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-applications-about-start-22.html#post480439


Hi Aussimmi,

I can’t understand what you are trying to say.

Hi All,

I wish to pay all of your attention in this discussion for one thing. Still June-2009 applicants have lodged their applications before 22 months back. In other words, still the department is in line with its original timelines i.e., 18 to 24 months in processing 175 applications. We don’t know as to whether they will continue this practice in future. Since the applications lodged between April-2009 to June 2009 does not constitute a fairly a big figure, it is uncertain whether the department had deployed their resources with genuine intention to speed-up the processing priority 3. However, we should understand that they were processing NSW applications as well in this period. 

However, the Minister of Immigration and Citizenship Cris Bowen has recently expressed his interest in the skilled migrants to be taken in new future. He has further impressed that Australia needs skilled migrants on an urgent basis in order to strengthen the Australian work force. Please refer Future Trends in Australian Immigration Policy & Procedure - Australian Immigration Lawyers | Australian Visa | Migration Australia. 

If his expressions would be in practice, we can expect speed processing to clear back-log. However, this will get clearly reflected in the next update since there are no barriers to prevent priority-3 except the new priority-2 applications. Therefore, we will wait until we get the next update.

Lets prepare for the worst-case.

Best luck

Chaminda


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussimmi,
> 
> Lets prepare for the worst-case.
> 
> ...


It is good to be pessimistic in your estimates, but I felt like throwing caution to the wind for this one. There isn't much backlog that would hold back the processing speed. I am expecting the timeline to move to around 1st Aug with the next update.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I am so happy topday, the queue is moving..
With this trend I amy be assigned a CO in couple of months, any idea when they will get to december 2009 applicatnts?? in August 2011?? to stay with time line 18-24 months


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

it has moved to 2 June 2009.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

rozam said:


> Hey guys, I am so happy topday, the queue is moving..
> With this trend I amy be assigned a CO in couple of months, any idea when they will get to december 2009 applicatnts?? in August 2011?? to stay with time line 18-24 months


hi rozam,
I will say you will get a CO in next month . You owe me a beer if you get it..!! 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Future Trends in Australian Immigration Policy & Procedure - Australian Immigration Lawyers | Australian Visa | Migration Australia.
> 
> Best luck
> 
> Chaminda


Its a good finding .. I didnt see this news in aus news .. any way OMARA will try to push something to get some business.

Regards
Neo


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

I read in a forum that Dec 2010 applicant has been asked for PCC and Meds


Also people who have logged 175 GSM before July 2010 are receiving emails requesting to submit PCC and meds and also mentioned in the email that within 3 months they will get a CO
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> I read in a forum that Dec 2010 applicant has been asked for PCC and Meds
> 
> 
> Also people who have logged 175 GSM before July 2010 are receiving emails requesting to submit PCC and meds and also mentioned in the email that within 3 months they will get a CO


Its a good news..  can you please post the forum link here .. 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> It is good to be pessimistic in your estimates, but I felt like throwing caution to the wind for this one. There isn't much backlog that would hold back the processing speed. I am expecting the timeline to move to around 1st Aug with the next update.


Wish your expectations come true, which will keep all of us happy 

Chaminda


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> I read in a forum that Dec 2010 applicant has been asked for PCC and Meds
> 
> 
> Also people who have logged 175 GSM before July 2010 are receiving emails requesting to submit PCC and meds and also mentioned in the email that within 3 months they will get a CO
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



HI All,
This is the Link 

(175 Visa) so i got a letter.... : British Expat Discussion Forum

Its mostly LR countries....

This means they are going to process p3 at a full speed..

Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

*Good news...Got an email from DIAC asking for PCC & Medicals to be ready*

Hi All,

Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc

Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence )...so will plan for Medicals in Mumbai ASAP....anybody who has done the Medical process can help me out...

I m pretty sure that this news wll get the smile & hope for all the P3 applicants... 


Pankaj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> This is the Link
> 
> (175 Visa) so i got a letter.... : British Expat Discussion Forum
> ...


yes i got a same email from DIAC asking me for the same ready...
check this...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...got-email-diac-asking-pcc-medicals-ready.html


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> hi rozam,
> I will say you will get a CO in next month . You owe me a beer if you get it..!!
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Neo,

You have your beer if I get CO in April


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence ).....
> 
> ...




See how every once in this forum help you to make that step on a perfect time.....  All the best friend.. 


Regards,
Neo


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> See how every once in this forum help you to make that step on a perfect time.....  All the best friend..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


thanks Neo..this forum has been really great...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> This is the Link
> 
> (175 Visa) so i got a letter.... : British Expat Discussion Forum
> ...


can u plz post the content here (if its legal) as i cant access the link from here..


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

aussieland said:


> yes i got a same email from DIAC asking me for the same ready...
> check this...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...got-email-diac-asking-pcc-medicals-ready.html


Aren't you an 2010 May applicant?? How come you are asked to get ready with Meds, but I am a dec 2009 applicant and I have no news yet.

May this be because of nationality?? country???


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rozam said:


> Aren't you an 2010 May applicant?? How come you are asked to get ready with Meds, but I am a dec 2009 applicant and I have no news yet.
> 
> May this be because of nationality?? country???


Yah I am May 2010 applicant...
might be becoz of country....though not sure....
But acc to the DAIC timelines u should get the CO by now...have u rasied PLE for the same?


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Yah I am May 2010 applicant...
> might be becoz of country....though not sure....
> But acc to the DAIC timelines u should get the CO by now...have u rasied PLE for the same?


What is PLE? (can u open the abbreviation?)


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

aussieland said:


> Yah I am May 2010 applicant...
> might be becoz of country....though not sure....
> But acc to the DAIC timelines u should get the CO by now...have u rasied PLE for the same?


Besides, If the diac says all applications in category three till June 2009 are allocated a case officer, why should I have got a CO by now? I feel somehow confused...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

rozam said:


> What is PLE? (can u open the abbreviation?)


Hi,
PLE is post lodgement enquiry. You can lodge the PLE on the immi.gov.au website.

Dhawal.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc
> 
> ...


Hi All,
With Pankaj getting CO i think this is great news...for all P3 applicants. I think DIAC is processing applications randomly. Alongwith the june 2009 update by DIAC today has been quite a eventful day in DIAC office i guess.
I am going on vacation for a week and wont have access to the net..So i hope when i am back next week there will be some more good news from you people....


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

rozam said:


> Aren't you an 2010 May applicant?? How come you are asked to get ready with Meds, but I am a dec 2009 applicant and I have no news yet.
> 
> May this be because of nationality?? country???


I will suggest you to wait for another week ... in 2 or 3 days you will also get a update from DIAC... else raise PLE..


Regards,
Neo


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc
> 
> ...



*Aussieland *- do let me know when you have the CO assigned / he contacts you.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dhawal said:


> Hi All,
> With Pankaj getting CO i think this is great news...for all P3 applicants. I think DIAC is processing applications randomly. Alongwith the june 2009 update by DIAC today has been quite a eventful day in DIAC office i guess.
> I am going on vacation for a week and wont have access to the net..So i hope when i am back next week there will be some more good news from you people....


Hi Dhawal,

I haven't got the CO..its just from DAIC that..get the Med n PCC ready...i might get in next 3 months...i m hoping to get CO in next 1 month..hopefully


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

10mct said:


> *Aussieland *- do let me know when you have the CO assigned / he contacts you.


sure...


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

10mct said:


> *Aussieland *- do let me know when you have the CO assigned / he contacts you.


SOoooo MANY PEOPLE SEEM TO HAVE RECEIVED THIS EMAIL TODAY.
_(random criterion ..)_

*I THINK ITS A SYSTEM-GLITCH !!!!*


*ALL: please keep a watch*on the DIAC site / news in the coming week(s) - if any such bug-is reported for their system..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> I haven't got the CO..its just from DAIC that..get the Med n PCC ready...i might get in next 3 months...i m hoping to get CO in next 1 month..hopefully


Hi pankaj,
I know but this news is as gud as getting CO since all P3 applicants are eagerly waiting for some progress....And with PCC done and medicals in another week or so....i guess u should get visa grant in less then a year for sure.....


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

10mct said:


> SOoooo MANY PEOPLE SEEM TO HAVE RECEIVED THIS EMAIL TODAY.
> _(random criterion ..)_
> 
> *I THINK ITS A SYSTEM-GLITCH !!!!*
> ...


Hi 10mct,
I dont think this is a system glitch....Its not that just particular month applicants have received mails today. It varies over a period of time (may as well as dec 2010).......And all along people have believed that CO's are assigned randomly based on (nobody knows)DIAC's guidlines.......


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I've received this letter/e-mail too. I'm a december/10 applicant. CO allocated within 3 months? I don't think this make any sense. 

I'll wait a little bit more.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

iam dec2009 applicant and i haven't received such a mail


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Dear all

My lodgement was 13th July 2010...any update or news?

Abdel Rahman


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Abdelrahman said:


> Dear all
> 
> My lodgement was 13th July 2010...any update or news?
> 
> Abdel Rahman


Hi Abdel,

R u P3 applicant???...I guess in that case...U might also gget that email from DAIC...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aqswdefr said:


> My state of concern is Anyone really got visa grant within last 2months from HR Country (by Jan09-Jun09 Applicants) after CO allocated. Please update this valuable information because I am really not getting the notion here as seemingly CO allocation and Visa Grant is not directly proportionate. For the fact, it's been more than half and a month that jan-jun09 applicants had reported of their CO allocation but not yet Visa Granted.


I guess its the right quest....i dont think anybody has reported getting the case finalized...
if that that is the case, then plz call report it to the forum...in this thread..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

drag288 said:


> I read in a forum that Dec 2010 applicant has been asked for PCC and Meds
> 
> 
> Also people who have logged 175 GSM before July 2010 are receiving emails requesting to submit PCC and meds and also mentioned in the email that within 3 months they will get a CO
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Drag,

do u know of any case where the said email was sent to July 2010 applicant??


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

applicants from Jan 2011 timelines are also recieving same emails from DAIC for getting the CO in 3 months..thats really great...
see the thread..http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/73351-175-visa-application-timeline.html


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All,
From yesterday onwards people form 2009,2010 and 2011 (175) are getting mails which indicate that a CO will get allocated in 3 Months and asking to go ahead with PCC and Medicals.

But there are many people who didn't receive this mail even though they belongs in this time lines. 

I had done a quick check and find that they are sending mails based on the ANZCO code ..

3 people i know who got this mail (applied in may 2010, sep 2010 and feb 2011) are Business Analysts.

So they are actually sending this mails based of this ANZCO codes?

My self is Software engineer ANZCO code and i didnt get this mail yet. I verified with few in sep 2010 time who has SE as ANZCO .. They also didn't get this mail. 

Please share your view to avoid confusion.

you can update on this thread as well....http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-2011-175-co-allocation-based-anzco-code.html

Best Regards
Neo....


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi Drag,
> 
> do u know of any case where the said email was sent to July 2010 applicant??


I read it in a forum, cant remember the applicant's name or other details.
I read that July 2010 applicant has been contacted by a CO and requested to upload PCC and Meds

Thanks
Divya


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

aussieland said:


> applicants from Jan 2011 timelines are also recieving same emails from DAIC for getting the CO in 3 months..thats really great...
> see the thread..http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/73351-175-visa-application-timeline.html


I have not received any such email, I applied on 3rd Aug 2010.
Raised a PLE and now awaiting response from DIAC.

Lets see how it goes :confused2:
I was shocked when I read that early 2011 applicants are also receiving emails requesting for PCC and Meds..

I applied using ASCO code since my assessment letter was dated April 2010


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

drag288 said:


> I read it in a forum, cant remember the applicant's name or other details.
> I read that July 2010 applicant has been contacted by a CO and requested to upload PCC and Meds
> 
> Thanks
> Divya


Thanks divya for the info....
Can u plz try to post the link over here?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

drag288 said:


> I have not received any such email, I applied on 3rd Aug 2010.
> Raised a PLE and now awaiting response from DIAC.
> 
> Lets see how it goes :confused2:
> ...


Hi Drag,
How are you? I too have applied in the same period as yours (175 - July 15 - 2010). But no news from DIAC. Please share the reply frm DIAC abt your PLE. 
Good luck.
Vinod


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Artemisa said:


> I've received this letter/e-mail too. I'm a december/10 applicant. CO allocated within 3 months? I don't think this make any sense.
> 
> I'll wait a little bit more.


Hi Artemisa,

What is your occupation (ASCO /ANZESCO)?
( 175 / 176)??
(Paper / Online)??


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

vinodhavali said:


> Hi Drag,
> How are you? I too have applied in the same period as yours (175 - July 15 - 2010). But no news from DIAC. Please share the reply frm DIAC abt your PLE.
> Good luck.
> Vinod


Sure Vinod, I will let you know when I receive an email from DIAC for the PLE which I'd raised last night 

Lets hope for the best, I've already uploaded my PCC its only Meds which is pending.
Hopefully I will get it done next month.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Carol and others,

I wrote it in this new topic:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ho-received-e-mail-enter-here.html#post481309

Please, everyone who received the e-mail answer that topic. I'm curious about the logic behind that e-mail.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

hi everyone, i am very worried since i haven't reeived any mail, i applied in dec 2009 accountant csl modl, but i guess at that time it was ASCO code, may be they have forgotten about me?, i guess i will raise a ple


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

rozam said:


> hi everyone, i am very worried since i haven't reeived any mail, i applied in dec 2009 accountant csl modl, but i guess at that time it was ASCO code, may be they have forgotten about me?, i guess i will raise a ple


Please remember to update us on the result of your ple. Do ask them to inform you of the criteria on which they have selected the people for CO allocation in 3 months. Best of luck!!!


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

As far as applicants receiving DIAC email is concerned, there should be a systematic logical pattern according to which emails have been received by certain(not all) p3 applicants from DIAC, that been practicing by DIAC.

According to my perception, it is pretty evident that DIAC Minister has repeatedly urged on skilled visa process to SPECIALLY focus on Current REAL skill shortages applicants AND ACCELERATE those skills application processes. Therefore, DIAC has turned all his spotlight on for Current Real skill shortages ANZSCO codes (NOT all ANZSCO codes) according to recent labor market. Consequently, all applicants have received emails from DIAC which have specific ANZCO codes "irrespective of timelines". AND definitely there case would be finalized within 3months timeperiod to fill the skill gap instantly as directed by Minister Chris.

Firstly, Why DIAC "all of sudden" bothered to forward emails and promised/commited to assign CO to P3 applicants within three months for final decision, even when all P2 SMP cases have not been finalized yet or P3 18-24months applications finalized. Only one reason, new directive circulated to CO through Minister authority.

My opinion is also confirmed by SMP procedure, that is processing each case by authenticating from labor market even skill is in their list of SMP. Therefore, P2 applicants are already in priority, don't get this type of email. Thirdly, As "SLIMNEO" mentioned 3 applicants (each Business Analyst) have already received emails, in spite of their vast timeline differences: may10,sep10,feb11.

Fourth one, ausimmi has once quoted to my reply, that seems CO should be respected/honored as 'Angels' and never second guess on their given statements. Thus, whoever, got the email would be finalized no later than 3months.

Fifth one, if DIAC has to send all P3 applicants the same email, that should be Either received on chronological order(date-wise or ANZCO code-wise) or publish somewhere just like attached email to [email protected].


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

aqswdefr said:


> As far as applicants receiving DIAC email is concerned, there should be a systematic logical pattern according to which emails have been received by certain(not all) p3 applicants from DIAC, that been practicing by DIAC.
> 
> According to my perception, it is pretty evident that DIAC Minister has repeatedly urged on skilled visa process to SPECIALLY focus on Current REAL skill shortages applicants AND ACCELERATE those skills application processes. Therefore, DIAC has turned all his spotlight on for Current Real skill shortages ANZSCO codes (NOT all ANZSCO codes) according to recent labor market. Consequently, all applicants have received emails from DIAC which have specific ANZCO codes "irrespective of timelines". AND definitely there case would be finalized within 3months timeperiod to fill the skill gap instantly as directed by Minister Chris.
> 
> ...



My Guess is the occupations which will be on May 2011 SOL list will only be sent emails to upload the docs
This might be the criteria to filter the applications and send emails to hand picked applicants.

what do you have to say guys??

- Divya :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

I will say its bit tricky at the moment to finalize the strategy that DICA following now.

1) They are sending mails to a set of special ANZCO code ?
NO, There are people with same ANZCO who got mail and who didn't get any mail.

2) They sending based on the time lines?
NO, People from 2009, 2010, 2011 has dot the mail.. still many people from same time lines has not got it yet.

3) Based on the country ?
NO, not this one also.

5) Based on new 2011 SOL?
NO, if so no Job with software engineers would have got it. but some got it some didn't, same the case with other ANZC code also.

4) Those who are lucky got the mail ?
Yes, Lol am just joking.. 

I believe they send this mail only on Friday .. and from that day onwards they might have got a 1000 PLE asking for clarification from many who doesn't receive this mail. They will consider this as a serious matter.

I am suer they will get back to us on Monday to clear the confusion.

Just wait till Monday.... And am 100% sure that even though they send the mail they will process only on the base of time lines when application is loaded. 

Guys all P3 will get allocated in 3 months. so don't worry about it now. 

Neo,


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Take a look here and update please: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-received-e-mail-enter-here-2.html#post481551


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SlimNeo said:


> I will say its bit tricky at the moment to finalize the strategy that DICA following now.
> 
> 1) They are sending mails to a set of special ANZCO code ?
> NO, There are people with same ANZCO who got mail and who didn't get any mail.
> ...


I totally agree with Neo about the waiting couple of days for the email...becoz there doesn't seems to be any kind of logic in selecting the applicants for sending the mail....
but one thing is for sure that DIAC is processing application very fst..so sooner or later all P3 wll get the CO soon....or atleast let hope so...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

well .. another criteria... 

only single applicants got mail..?

Is any one who applied for wife and kids also got this mail..??

Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

People, tell me something. Question 16 of Form 1221 asks:

Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:

migrant/refugee temporary resident
visitor student

OR

Are you applying for:

permanent residency protection
a further temporary stay

What should be the answer to this question for 175 GSM applicants??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> well .. another criteria...
> 
> only single applicants got mail..?
> 
> ...


I am single but didn't get email. I THINK Artemisa applied for total 4 applicants and got the email.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> People, tell me something. Question 16 of Form 1221 asks:
> 
> Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:
> 
> ...


permanent residency


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> permanent residency


But Part F "Details of your journey to Australia" asks:

If you:

have applied for a Visitor visa Go to Part G

have applied for a Business visa Go to Part H

have applied for a Migration visa Go to Part I

are a student, academic, researcher or fellow Go to Part J

"Permanent residency" option DOES NOT appear here. Also, even in Q 16, this option DOES NOT appear under the "Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:" heading. So what gives??? Furthermore, Form 80 specifies this even more clearly. The first set of inputs in Form 80 says:

--------------------------------------------

I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:

refugee/humanitarian entrant

temporary resident

migrant

visitor

student

OR

I am applying in Australia for:

a further temporary stay

permanent residence

protection

---------------------------------------

So according to Form 80, "permanent residence" is for those who are already in Australia. I am confused!!!


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

HI guys, 
Just a question are any people in 176 (relative sponsored) getting a mail from DIAC ? 
Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

rogercb001399 said:


> HI guys,
> Just a question are any people in 176 (relative sponsored) getting a mail from DIAC ?
> Kind regards,
> Roger


I read on another forum that 176 applicants also got the email.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ausimmi is right, we are in 4 here: me, husband and two kids. 

And I didn't claim partner skills points. He is skilled as well, but DIAC doesn't know. So...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> But Part F "Details of your journey to Australia" asks:
> 
> If you:
> 
> ...


see the attached file, i have submitted same information for my wife as well but case officer did not ask any thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> see the attached file, i have submitted same information for my wife as well but case officer did not ask any thing.


And what if somebody ticked the 'migrant/refugee' option??


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> And what if somebody ticked the 'migrant/refugee' option??


you are migrant but not refugee.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys,
Nothing much ...but just a thought..

The last update from DIAC was on 18th March ... soon after that or may be same time few applicants received a mail asking for a go ahead with PCC and Medicals.

In the last update mail they have specify that P3 have reached till June 2... 

At that time i was expecting a next update from DIAC to get ready with PCC and Medical for applicants from June2009 to July 2010 ... Like what they have done for LC

In fact they have send mails to applicants from June 2009 to Jan 2011... but some are missed out due to some technical reason..

thats it ....

They didn't care fixing this issue and send the mails to all since they are going to update in next DIAC update mail through [email protected]

So just wait till Next update from DIAC after 2 weeks .. 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> Nothing much ...but just a thought..
> 
> The last update from DIAC was on 18th March ... soon after that or may be same time few applicants received a mail asking for a go ahead with PCC and Medicals.
> ...


lets hope for the best


----------



## saishiv (Feb 11, 2011)

Late to check but my PR has been approved on 24th March yayy !!! applied mid september 2011 .. happy to get it before the validity for PC expired .. yayy .. good luck to everyone waiting .. its looking good guys

 party time ...


----------



## saishiv (Feb 11, 2011)

*yipeeee*

Late to check but my PR has been approved on 24th March yayy !!! applied mid september 2010 .. happy to get it before the validity for PC expired .. yayy .. good luck to everyone waiting .. its looking good guys

 party time ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## chrisandelaine (Jan 25, 2010)

this way on another forum about the diac for the emails sent out etc. and the reasons why not all get the email in CAT 3.

I am writing to advise that GSM will shortly write to a number of clients to request they initiate Health and Character clearances and otherwise update their application details prior to a case officer being allocated to their applications. I would appreciate your assistance in forwarding this information to your members. Copies of the template correspondence are attached.The purpose of these letters is to hopefully reduce the time taken from allocation of a case to a case officer to finalisation. It is an extension of an invitation to do Health and Character clearances that has been promoted via the [email protected] auto response for some weeks. These letters will be sent to a selection of Priority 3 applicants who we believe will be allocated a case officer in the next three months. It will not be sent to the following clients:
- Those who we believe will have an extended period of processing following allocation of their application to a case officer
-Those with accompanying family members who are likely to require police clearances from countries requiring all applicants for a police clearance be named in correspondence
-Applicants who have applied via paper rather than e visa
The letters are sent via a bulk process and we have not included some of those indicated above due to technical limitations. Should we resolve these we would also write to those clients.
It is important to note
The date of allocation of cases to case officers is not affected by whether a client receives a letter or not.
The letters are not an invitation under section 56 and there is no requirement to respond.
On allocation to a case officer all clients, whether they have received the attached letter or not will be informed of allocation and requested to provide all information still required at that time.
We are seeking to achieve efficiencies by this process, any efficiencies would be quickly dissipated if we receive increased client]queries. As per the letters any questions regarding responding to the letters need to be taken up with the case officer once the case is allocated. Clients/agents should not separately advise they have provided information sought in the letters. We will not be prioritising allocation based on this. Documents and information should preferably just be loaded via the browser. I am happy to receive questions via yourself regarding the letters but not in respect of individual cases which as stated in the letters should be raised with a case officer once a case is allocated"


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

saishiv said:


> Late to check but my PR has been approved on 24th March yayy !!! applied mid september 2010 .. happy to get it before the validity for PC expired .. yayy .. good luck to everyone waiting .. its looking good guys
> 
> party time ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats..
which club u belong to...?? P3 or P2..plz share ur timelines in details...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

chrisandelaine said:


> this way on another forum about the diac for the emails sent out etc. and the reasons why not all get the email in CAT 3.
> [Snip]...


Many thanks chrisandelaine!!! Somebody else posted a similar note on another thread here. So this further corroborates this information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

saishiv said:


> Late to check but my PR has been approved on 24th March yayy !!! applied mid september 2010 .. happy to get it before the validity for PC expired .. yayy .. good luck to everyone waiting .. its looking good guys
> 
> party time ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats saishiv. Please do update us on your visa type and nominated occupation. Many thanks.


----------



## saishiv (Feb 11, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Congrats saishiv. Please do update us on your visa type and nominated occupation. Many thanks.


P3 group

Visa type - 885 , Engineering 

Applied mid september along with all the documents required

visa granted - 24/03/2011


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

saishiv said:


> P3 group
> 
> Visa type - 885 , Engineering
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can u also update when did CO first contacted u?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Harish and congrat!

How did u apply for Police and Medical certificates before u are being asked for? U applied with all documents at once ?

Abdelrahman


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

*priority 3*



ausimmi said:


> After sending a blank email to [email protected] I got a reply email with a PDF document attached. I have attached that document along with this post. It is a bit of a let down for us 'High Risk' country denizens, but it atleast means the queue is MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi 
i too belong to category 3. Any idea how are they moving??/ CO allocated in 
Nov09. Asked for form 80. All documents are MET. Except medicals which i sent 0n 11 april 2011. Keeping fingers crossed......
When did u lodge your application????


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hi
> i too belong to category 3. Any idea how are they moving??/ CO allocated in
> Nov09. Asked for form 80. All documents are MET. Except medicals which i sent 0n 11 april 2011. Keeping fingers crossed......
> When did u lodge your application????


I may have a very long way to go yet. I am still waiting to get the CO allocated. After that, God forbid, if my case is sent for background checks, it could very well take 1.5 years more - just like your case.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi Harish and congrat!
> 
> How did u apply for Police and Medical certificates before u are being asked for? U applied with all documents at once ?
> 
> Abdelrahman


I applied as my agent recieved the famous 18-March-2011 emil to go ahead with Medicals and PCC. :ranger: lane:


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> After sending a blank email to [email protected] I got a reply email with a PDF document attached. I have attached that document along with this post. It is a bit of a let down for us 'High Risk' country denizens, but it atleast means the queue is MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


u can work as agent, seriously.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> As I said in the original post, I sent a blank email to [email protected] simple as that. The reply email contained this document as an attachment.


u r good


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

vAleNtIne2011Girl said:


> Visa Application: GSM 175 (e-lodged) 4 Apr 2009/Application being processed further: 15 Oct 2009/Medicals & PCC submitted: 8 May 2010/CO Allocation: 10 Feb 2011/Additional docs submitted: 12 Feb 2011/Visa Grant: On the way [in God's time]


Hi friends - I'm back! Sorry I didn't update my status on time as I became very busy when I landed in OZ. I got my Visa 4 April 2011 by the way 

I'm based in Sydney and now finishing my studies in Accounting at TAFE. Those who are already in Sydney, I'll be happy to meet you guys and share my experience.

Goodluck to those who are still waiting for their CO or on the way to visa grant. Just keep the faith. As I always say... there is a reward for those who work hard!

Cheers!


----------

